# "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?



## takan (15. März 2019)

*"Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Moin Moin,

gibts eigentlich ein modernes linux?
überlege ob ich mir ein dualboot einrichten werde, auf windows kann ich nicht verzichten wegen paar games (arma 3, tarkov)
fängt an beim dateiensystem wo man nicht kraut und rüben im root ordner hat etc. über sinnvolle default packete und nen guten window manager.
keine 100 verschiedene browser, seis firefox, dann vom window manager und co. 
oder muss ich monate einplanen und selbst mir nen linux basteln?
z.b. hatte ich vor paar jahren ein debian, wollte dateien zwischen android und dem system verschieben. nach 2-3 tagen kam ich aufn trichter, das ich das falsche protokoll hatte in den default einstellungen (ptp statt mtp) im window manager.
auch ein punkt. vernünftige standarteinstellungen und co.

man ist überrascht welche banalen probleme man beim umstieg hat worrüber man sich in windows nie gedanken gemacht hat weils "dau" sicher ist.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Beim Dateisystem einfach ext4 nehmen, das ist stabil und kann alles, was der normale Nutzer braucht. 
Pakete kannst du einfach per apt-get nachinstallieren.


----------



## Lexx (15. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Hast du eine fixe Freundin oder bist verheiratet?

Scherz beiseite: was willst du mit Linux erreichen?

Was ist.. "dein persönlicher Glaubensgrundsatz" auf Linux umzusteigen.
Dich - auch das ist manchmal zwingend notwendig - einzuarbeiten?
Grundlagen zu verinnerlichen.

Ob du schlussendlich umsteigst oder nicht, das Wissen wird dir (auch unter
Windows) in vielen/den meisten Fällen hilfreich sein.

Und vielleicht sogar bekehren...


----------



## colormix (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> man ist überrascht welche banalen probleme man beim umstieg hat worrüber man sich in windows nie gedanken gemacht hat weils "dau" sicher ist.




Bei Ubuntu kann man auf ein mal nicht mehr die Font Größe nach eigenen Wünschen stellen das ist besonders ärgerlich wenn man eine Großen Monitor hat ,
Windows hat auch so seine Macken das 10  viele  überraschungen   mit Blau Screen nach Updates  und das einiges nicht mehr funktionierte obwohl man teuer für das OS bezahlt hatte ,
 bei Linux sehe  ich das gelassen es hat dir keine Kosten verursacht.

Optimal ist Linux aus meiner Sicht heute noch nicht so ganz hat sich gut weiter entwickelt aber es kommen ja Neu Versionen Updates immer wieder .
Solltest hier vielleicht mal eine Umfrage machen welche Linux Version die Beste ist .


----------



## Gimmick (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> gibts eigentlich ein modernes linux?



Was ist denn gerade modern?


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Bei Ubuntu kann man auf ein mal nicht mehr die Font Größe nach eigenen Wünschen stellen das ist besonders ärgerlich wenn man eine Großen Monitor hat.


Echt nicht? Würde mich wundern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ich rate dir zu Ubuntu bzw. zu den offiziellen Derivaten. Hier eine Übersicht: Derivate › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Bei Problemen kannst du dich melden. Es gibt Hardware, die aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht direkt unterstützt werden kann, weil unfreie Software nicht in den Installationsmedien vorhanden ist, aber über die Paketquellen ganz einfach installiert werden kann.


----------



## Gimmick (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich rate dir zu Ubuntu bzw. zu den offiziellen Derivaten. Hier eine Übersicht: Derivate › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
> Bei Problemen kannst du dich melden. Es gibt Hardware, die aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht direkt unterstützt werden kann, weil unfreie Software nicht in den Installationsmedien vorhanden ist, aber über die Paketquellen ganz einfach installiert werden kann.



Bei der Ubuntu-Empfehlung gehe ich mit, würde aber noch ergänzen:

Je nachdem, ob man Verfechter reiner OpenSource/FreeSoftware ist, ob man zocken will  und wie Bleeding-Edge man es braucht, macht man aus meiner Sicht generell mit folgenden Distris nichts falsch:


*Bleeding-Edge*<--Arch - Antergos - SuSE Tumbleweed ----- Manjaro -------- Fedora -------- Ubuntu ---- SuSE Leap -- Ubuntu LTS ------ Debian -->*Konservativ

*
Wobei reines Arch nichts für "mal eben installieren" ist, Fedora kein sooo umfangreiches Angebot an propritärer Software bietet, Tumbleweed wohl ab und an Problemchen mit BTRFS hat, man Debian natürlich auch mit dem "Testing" Repos betreiben kann und und und.... mit einem stetig akutuell gehaltetenen Ubuntu (nicht LTS) fährt man imo sehr gut.


----------



## fotoman (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich ein modernes linux?


Nein, es gibt nur moderne Linux-Distributionen, aber nicht "das" Linux.

Schon die Frage, was für Dich sinnvoller Default-Pakete sind, kannst nur Du beantworten. Der eine ist froh, wenn Firefox und OpenOffice installiert sind, der nächst will genau das Zeugs nicht sondern Chrome (nicht Chromium) und LibreOffice.

Warum muss man sich um da Dateisystem kümmern? Wenn man keine speziellen Anfordeungen hat, soll die Distribution das Dateiesystem aussuchen und fertig.



takan schrieb:


> dann vom window manager und co.
> oder muss ich monate einplanen und selbst mir nen linux basteln?


Geuaso, wie Du wohl kaum irgnedein Windows der letzten 20 Jahre ohne eine einzige benutzerspezifische Anpsssung genutzt haben wirst, ist das auch bei jedem anderrn OS, inkl. Linux.

Das es kein standardisiertes Linux gibt, musst Du Dich entweder vor der Installation für einen Window Manager entscheiden oder (mehr oder weniger speicherintensiv und gut integriert in Deine Distribution) verschieden durchprobieren. Ich komme mit Unity (Ubuntu) genauso wenig zurecht wie mit MacOS. Ich wil mich schlicht nicht mehr umgewöhnen wie zwingend nötig, also nutze ich eher etwas anders.

Da ich eher minimalistisch veranlagt bin (ich möchte mein Ram und meine CPU für Anwendungen nutzen und nicht für Grafikspieleireien des Window Managers), nutze ich eher Xfce wie Cinnamon.



takan schrieb:


> man ist überrascht welche banalen probleme man beim umstieg hat worrüber man sich in windows nie gedanken gemacht hat weils "dau" sicher ist.


Ich war letztens vor allem überascht, dass Linux selbst Dinge kaputt macht, die mit der Vorgängerversion noch problemlos funktionierten. Wo ich mit Linux Mint 18 (Basis ist Ubunt 16) noch problemlos auf Windows 10 Shares zugreifen konnte, ohne irgendwas konfigurieren zu müssen, klappt das mit Mint 19 (basierend auf Ubuntu 18) nicht mehr. 

Bug by Design (andere mögen es ein Feature nennen) und ich habe auch noch keinen Workaround (=Config-Änderung) gefunden, mit der alles wieder so funkttioniert wie vorher. Ich habe es nach ein paar Stunden herumprobieren von diversen Anleitungen aufgegeben, weiter wie bis zum dauerhaften Mounten (was ich nicht für alle Shares wollte) bin ich nie gekommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich ein modernes linux?


Was ist an GNU/Linux unmodern?


takan schrieb:


> überlege ob ich mir ein dualboot einrichten werde, auf windows kann ich nicht verzichten wegen paar games (arma 3, tarkov)


Arma 3 läuft unter GNU/Linux, wenn du bei Steam Proton aktivierst. "tarkov" sagt mir nichts.


takan schrieb:


> fängt an beim dateiensystem wo man nicht kraut und rüben im root ordner hat etc.


Die Verzeichnisstruktur im Root-Ordner wird häufig kontrovers diskutiert. Ich finde auch, dass dieser auf den ersten Blick etwas chaotisch ist, aber wenn man sich näher damit beschäftigt, ist die aktuelle Struktur eigentlich nicht schlecht. 
Man kann sie natürlich verändern, wenn man wirklich will ...  und es gibt wohl auch ein paar Distributionen, die sich nicht an den üblichen Standard halten.


takan schrieb:


> über sinnvolle default packete


Das ist aus Prinzip nicht möglich, da jeder Anwender vollkommen andere Pakete haben will. Ubuntu beispielsweise ist ziemlich gut für den alltäglichen Gebrauch ausgestattet, und hat natürlich auch gute Paketmanager. 

Aber wenn du dasselbe System auf deinem Homeserver installierst, wirst du vermutlich viele der Pakete von Ubuntu nicht mehr brauchen.  GNU/Linux hat einen riesigen Einsatzbereich, anders als Windows oder OS X. Daher ist es viel schwieriger, "default pakete" festzulegen.


takan schrieb:


> und nen guten window manager.


Was willst du denn? Fancy Grafik? Wenig Ressourcenverbrauch? Gute Erweiterbarkeit? Man kann alles haben, und bei GNU/Linux natürlich auch alles noch weiterentwickeln. Ich bastel gerade mit einem i3-gaps herum, aber für den Alltag finde ich meist die größten Standardoberflächen am besten. Die laufen einfach out-of-the-box, werden massig getestet und weiterentwickelt, ohne dass ich einen Finger rühren muss.


takan schrieb:


> keine 100 verschiedene browser,


Das ist doch eher so ein Phänomen der Windows-Welt? 


takan schrieb:


> oder muss ich monate einplanen und selbst mir nen linux basteln?


Wenn du da Lust drauf hast, kannst du das machen. Ich würde empfehlen einfach erst mal Ubuntu oder so draufzuklatschen und ein paar Wochen zu nutzen. 
Danach fragt man sich immer, warum nicht jedes Betriebssystem so einfach zu nutzen ist. 
Ich habe vor knapp zwei Jahren mal parallel Windows 10 und Ubuntu auf identischen Maschinen aufgesetzt. Windows brauchte ewig und war vergleichsweise kompliziert und chaotisch.


takan schrieb:


> z.b. hatte ich vor paar jahren ein debian, wollte dateien zwischen android und dem system verschieben. nach 2-3 tagen kam ich aufn trichter, das ich das falsche protokoll hatte in den default einstellungen (ptp statt mtp) im window manager.
> auch ein punkt. vernünftige standarteinstellungen und co.
> 
> man ist überrascht welche banalen probleme man beim umstieg hat worrüber man sich in windows nie gedanken gemacht hat weils "dau" sicher ist.


Ich würde behaupten, Ubuntu  ist deutlich DAU-sicherer als alles andere. (mit Ausnahme von OS X, da kann ich nichts zu sagen)


----------



## efdev (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> über sinnvolle default packete und nen guten window manager.


Das hängt halt ganz von dir ab hier hat man die Qual der Wahl bei Linux, ich bin auch gerade von Gnome->Awesome auf i3 gewechselt 



> keine 100 verschiedene browser, seis firefox, dann vom window manager und co.


Je nach Distro die man wählt hat man da wie bei Win10 eben das "Problem" erstmal aufräumen zu müssen, bleibt meistens nicht aus.
Oder man nimmt z.B. ein "Ubuntu minimal" dann muss man sich aber halt alles was gewünscht ist installieren/suchen je nachdem geht das eine oder das andere schneller.



> man ist überrascht welche banalen probleme man beim umstieg hat worrüber man sich in windows nie gedanken gemacht hat weils "dau" sicher ist.


Das einzige banale Problem was ich die Tage noch hatte nach meinem Umstieg war den richtigen WLAN Treiber zu installieren, hab zwei Tage lang den falschen installiert und mich gewundert warum es nicht läuft 

Grundsätzlich würde ich eher richtung Manjaro oder Ubuntu schauen.
Manjaro/Arch hat den Vorteil der Community und Unmengen an Paketen, mit pacman/yay hab ich bisher noch alles gefunden was ich brauche.

Aber ein wenig arbeit zum einrichten wird nicht zu vermeiden sein, immerhin hat jeder recht individuelle Anforderungen an sein System.
Und wie auch unter Windows muss man sich sein System auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen, unter Linux sind da die Möglichkeiten halt nur etwas größer würde ich behaupten.

@fotoman 
Das mit der shared Partition hab ich aufgegeben, auf meinem Laptop hat mir Windows alles kaputt gemacht und mein Code aus dem ersten Semester war futsch


----------



## colormix (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Echt nicht? Würde mich wundern.


Das ist sehr umständlich grade für Linux Anfänger wenn man da im System rum fummeln muss nur weil man  die Fonts in Allen Ansichten Größer haben will,
bei Kbuntu geht es auch nicht mehr hatte gestern mal die Live DVD ausprobiert einfach nur schlecht  und unübersichtlich ,
bei Lbuntu die 8.4 Vers. die ich z.z. nutze geht es,
es ist nach meiner Ansicht recht pflegeleicht und Wichtiges was in Windows 10 fehlt ist vorhanden,
ein Animierter Bildschirm Icon der anzeigt ob Daten aus dem Internet Gesendet/Empfangen werden ,
System CPU Temperatur Sytemauslastung  muss man nur einrichten in der Tab Leiste ,
wenn etwas komfortabeler und pflegeleicht ist das würde ich als fortschrittlich bezeichnen *g*
die anderen Linux  Versionen  habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert wie die so sind ?


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



efdev schrieb:


> @fotoman
> Das mit der shared Partition hab ich aufgegeben, auf meinem Laptop hat mir Windows alles kaputt gemacht und mein Code aus dem ersten Semester war futsch



Wobei die Partition für Linux normalerweise blockiert ist, sobald sich Windows im Ruhezustand befindet.


----------



## colormix (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Platz 1 Lubuntu Linux,
u.a weil auch es als 32 Bit Version gibt und auf einem Netbook mit Atom CPU läuft ,
(es ist dem Windows sehr ähnlich aufgebaut auch die System Icons sind leicht zu finden eingebautes Backup  Festplatten Tool, 
 einfach einzurichten zu bedienen eine Ressourcen  schonendes Linux  was alles Wichtig mit bringt auch die Desktop Gestaltung ist sehr umfangreich und gut ),
habe es seit Dezember 2018 am laufen im Großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden dmait,
System Ab stütze bis heute Keine läuft Rund,
das ein-zigste was   man machen muss den HDD Cache einschalten der ist dummerweise standardmäßig deaktiviert,
wenn das An ist wird das Linux noch eine ganze Ecke schneller , 
und auf Zusätzliche Treiber suche gehen das ein der andere Game braucht diesen Treiber ,  

Platz 2. Ubuntu das gefällt mir überlaut nicht zu unübersichtlich 

Platz 3. Kubuntu noch schlimmer

Also die Installation hier auf dem PC wo vorher Vista 64 drauf war und jetzt  Lubuntu Linux 64 ist, hat sich für mich auf jeden fall  gelohnt .


----------



## Gimmick (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> D[...]bei Kbuntu geht es auch nicht mehr hatte gestern mal die Live DVD ausprobiert einfach nur schlecht  und unübersichtlich ,
> [...]





colormix schrieb:


> Platz 1 Lubuntu Linux,
> (es ist dem Windows sehr ähnlich aufgebaut auch die System Icons sind leicht zu finden eingebautes Backup  Festplatten Tool,
> einfach einzurichten zu bedienen eine Ressourcen  schonendes Linux  was alles Wichtig mit bringt auch die Desktop Gestaltung ist sehr umfangreich und gut ),
> habe es seit Dezember 2018 am laufen im Großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden dmait,
> ...



Du solltest Dir mal abgewöhnen auf Grund deiner subjektiven Vorlieben alles, was Dir nicht passt, so radikal schlecht zu reden.

KDE ist umfangreich konfigurierbar, ob man das jetzt gut oder schlecht findet sei mal jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## colormix (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir mal abgewöhnen auf Grund deiner subjektiven Vorlieben alles, was Dir nicht passt, so radikal schlecht zu reden.
> 
> KDE ist umfangreich konfigurierbar, ob man das jetzt gut oder schlecht findet sei mal jedem selbst überlassen.



Zwischen ich habe es gemacht und 
ich habe irgendwo was aufgeschnappt  gibt es einen kleinen Unterschied ,
dann sag mir mal wo bei UB das Firefox Profile  Verzeichnis ist ?
ich hatte nämlich vollzogenes gemacht weil ich keine Lust hatte alles Neu einzurichten , 
bei Linux Inhalt FF Inhalt vom Profile Verz.  komplett gelöscht   von Windows   rein   kopiert    die manuellen Einstellungen  die ich mal gesetzt hatte (Windows LW D: " gelöscht weil Linux das nicht kennt  dann nur die Fonts Neu angepasst und es läuft wie gewohnt genauso gut wie auf dem Windows PC mit allen Erweiterungen und Add-ons,
das ein zigste was nicht mehr funktioniert Firefox speichert die Login Daten wie Passwort nicht mehr aber da komme ich auch noch hinter wo ran das liegt .


----------



## efdev (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das ist sehr umständlich grade für Linux Anfänger wenn man da im System rum fummeln muss nur weil man  die Fonts in Allen Ansichten Größer haben will,



Also Gnome Tweaks würde ich jetzt nicht als im System rumfummeln bezeichnen sondern einfach als etwas was zu Gnome eigentlich dazugehören sollte 
Ist ein sehr schönes Tool um alles anzupassen


----------



## colormix (16. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

bei LB braucht man nicht im System rum fummeln es ist alles on bord was man braucht  um nach eingeben Wünschen den Desktop zu gestalten wie man ihn haben möchte , LB  hatte  mir schon  im Demo Live Modus gut gefallen ,

mir ist einfach bei  Ubuntu die Text Schrift zu klein bei einer hohen Auflösung und Großen Monitor es ist schwer und mühsam zu lesen wenn man etwas weiter von weg sitzt und da kann man auch nicht viel anpassen.


----------



## Gimmick (17. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> dann sag mir mal wo bei UB das Firefox Profile  Verzeichnis ist ?



Das liegt normalerweise versteckt im home-Verzeichnis /home/namexyz/.mozilla/firefox/irgendwas.default



colormix schrieb:


> bei LB braucht man nicht im System rum fummeln es ist alles on bord was man braucht  um nach eingeben Wünschen den Desktop zu gestalten wie man ihn haben möchte , LB  hatte  mir schon  im Demo Live Modus gut gefallen ,
> 
> mir ist einfach bei  Ubuntu die Text Schrift zu klein bei einer hohen Auflösung und Großen Monitor es ist schwer und mühsam zu lesen wenn man etwas weiter von weg sitzt und da kann man auch nicht viel anpassen.



Ist ja ok, wenn Du andere Manager besser findest. Sag ich ja nichts gegen, macht aber gnome, KDE, etc nicht schlechter.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> mir ist einfach bei  Ubuntu die Text Schrift zu klein bei einer hohen Auflösung und Großen Monitor es ist schwer und mühsam zu lesen wenn man etwas weiter von weg sitzt und da kann man auch nicht viel anpassen.



Warum skalierst du dann nicht einfach die ganze Oberfläche? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (17. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ja das ist wieder so ein Extra Tool das man sich rein installieren muss  und  nicht 
zu  Ubuntu   gehört  nach einer weile und   später  hat man auch wieder vergessen wie das heißt und wo man das finden und im Live Modus  nicht vorhanden ist , diese Einstellung gibt es so nicht .

 Ubuntu  ist  kein modernes Linux weil heute geht der Trend  zu großen Displays   dafür ist Ubuntu  nicht geeignet  wenn man es nicht ein mal mit  Bord Mitteln Richtig anpassen kann  und das Daten Paket  ca. 2 GB schon  hat alles  sehr aufgeblasen  mit wenig Funktionen ,


ich halte nach wie  vor Lubuntu für ein modernes Linux die anderen Vers. wie    FreeBSD,  Suse  , Manjaro Linux        kenne ich nicht , vielleicht ist eine der auch gut und modern  .

ich hatte hier zu erst  Ubuntu  dann   Kbuntu installiert   wieder runter geschmissen   bei  Lubuntu  dan hängen geblieben , das habe ich jetzt 3 Monate am   laufen  und gestern eine Runde  Warzone gespielt viele  Umständlichkeiten     hatte ich mit diesem Linux nicht  bald angenehmer als das MS Windows selber .


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Ja das ist wieder so ein Extra Tool das man sich rein installieren muss  und  nicht
> zu  Ubuntu   gehört ,
> Ubuntu  ist  kein modernes Linux weil heute geht der Trend  zu großen  Displays   dafür ist Ubuntu  nicht geeignet  wenn man es nicht ein mal  mit  Bord Mitteln Richtig anpassen kann  und das Daten Paket  ca. 2 GB  schon  hat alles  sehr aufgeblasen  mit wenig Funktionen ,


Nein, diese Funktion ist in Ubuntu vorinstalliert, obwohl die "krummen" Werte erst im aktuellsten Update dazukommen. Bei kleinen Displays (<1200px Höhe) wird HiDPI standardmäßig deaktiviert.

Sorry, aber das Problem hier ist nicht das Betriebssystem. Du bist offenbar einfach zu inkompetent einen PC zu bedienen. 
Oder einfach zu ignorant, dich damit zu befassen. Wenn du ein anderes System nutzen möchtest, dann tue das doch einfach. Aber hör auf hier herumzumeckern und Probleme zu erfinden, die nicht existieren, um dich dann daran aufzuhängen wie schlecht die Welt zu dir ist.


colormix schrieb:


> ich finde   Ubuntu   sehr hässlich übersichtlich keineswegs Modern   Ubuntu  hat  sich bis  zur Steinzeit zurück entwickelt  wo man auch alles sehr umständlich das  Shell und  KDE Editor  extra anpassen musste .


Redest du von Kubuntu?  Weil Ubuntu nutzt Gnome, und das ist ziemlich ausgereift.  Obwohl man das auch über KDE sagt, das habe ich aber seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr ausprobiert.


colormix schrieb:


> ich halte nach wie  vor Lbuntu für ein modernes Linux (die anderen Vers. wie    FreeBSD,  Suse  , Manjaro Linux        kenne ich nicht , vielleicht ist eine der auch gut und modern  ) , weil es einfach und komfortabel zu bedienen ist und so wie übersichtlich ist .


Erst beschwerst du dich, dass kein System genug Standardsoftware beinhaltet, und dann bevorzugst du Lubuntu? 
Entscheide dich doch mal, was du denkst!


----------



## colormix (17. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Es gibt   noch Manjaro Linux das  ist eine  in der EU entwickeltes  Linux 
hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert ?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ich nicht, probiers aus!

Es gibt mehrere europäische Distributionen, SUSE kommt einem da natürlich sofort in den Sinn. Das habe ich mal getestet, und fand es echt gut, es ist auch deutlich anders als die Debian-basierten Distros.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

SUSE kommt sogar aus Deutschland. 

Manjaro hab ich mal in ner VM ausprobiert bin aber mit dem Paketmanager pacman nicht wirklich klargekommen. Da bin ich zu sehr an apt-get gewöhnt.


----------



## dekay55 (17. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Kann es sein das Modern hier definiert wird über eine GUI ? 

Ich hab das Gefühl das die meisten Leute die umsteigen und unzufrieden sind was falsches erhofft haben, oder einfach nicht in der Lage sind ein OS per Shell zu bedienen statt klicki Bunti für Anfänger.  Aber eben genau das sollte man beherrschen wenn man sich mit Linux konfrontiert und das sollte einen auch klar sein das man manche dinge eben nur per Apt-Get bekommt und ohne Shell man ziemlich aufgeworfen ist, zumindest kann man nicht annähernd das Potential ausschöpfen. 

Früher war ich mal Linux verachter, mittlerweile liebe ich es weil man sich so einfach mal eben schnell nen System genau auf die Zwecke abgestimmt zusammenbauen kann und die Anforderungen Human sind und es auf so viel verschiedenen CPU Architekturen Läuft. Deswegen hab ich auch früher mit nem Raspberry nix anfangen können, mittlerweile lieb ich die Teile und Programmiere und Baue die Verschiedensten Geräte, und da ist Linux einfach die erste Wahl, auch für kleine IOT Anwendungen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was ist an GNU/Linux unmodern?
> 
> Arma 3 läuft unter GNU/Linux, wenn du bei Steam Proton aktivierst. "tarkov" sagt mir nichts.
> 
> ...



Wenn man mit sudo und für sich unbekannten Befehlen rumspielt kann man auch ganz einfach Ubuntu zerstören.


----------



## Gimmick (18. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Es gibt   noch Manjaro Linux das  ist eine  in der EU entwickeltes  Linux
> hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert ?



Ja, man muss sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass es eine Distri mit Rolling-Release-Modell ist. Da Du mal einen Thread über Backupmöglichkeiten gemacht hast, sollte man nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass im Allgemeinen geraten wird ein Rolling-Release-System auch regelmäßig up-zu-daten. Wie sich ein rückgespieltes, evtl. Jahre altes Backup verhält, wenn man das dann aktualisiert.... who knows.

Manjaro hat aber aus meiner Sicht den goldenen Mittelweg aus Aktualität und Stabilität schon ziemlich gut getroffen. Habe ich auf einem Notebook mit KDE installiert, kann mich bisher nicht beschweren.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere europäische Distributionen, SUSE kommt einem da natürlich sofort in den Sinn. Das habe ich mal getestet, und fand es echt gut, es ist auch deutlich anders als die Debian-basierten Distros.



Da muss man aber auch zwischen Leap und Tumbleweed unterscheiden.
Am besten, wie Du schon sagst, einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## colormix (18. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ja,  Backupmöglichkeiten gemacht hast, sollte man nicht unerwähnt lassen, .



ich mache das mit Paragon  HDD Manager jetzt System Sicherung,
das ist bei Linux ein großes Manko das es da kleine  vernünftigen Tools gibt


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Was ist an rsync bitte nicht vernünftig? Für was brauche ich einen "Manager", wenn ich das ganze mit einem einzigen Befehl erledigen kann...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich mache das mit Paragon  HDD Manager jetzt System Sicherung,
> das ist bei Linux ein großes Manko das es da kleine  vernünftigen Tools gibt



rsync ist das Programm für so etwas. Damit kann man alles machen. Und auch das ist wieder ein Standardpaket vieler Distributionen.
Falls du eine Grafikoberfläche suchst, gibt es "gadmin rsync". 


Ein weiteres mal hast du offenbar nicht eine einzige Sekunde recherchiert, bevor du versuchst die Schuld bei der Technik zu suchen.
Ich revidiere damit mein vorherige Aussage:  Du bist offenbar ignorant UND inkompetent.


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Unfähig und unwillig.


----------



## colormix (19. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> rsync ist das Programm für so etwas. Damit kann man alles machen. Und auch das ist wieder ein Standardpaket vieler Distributionen.
> Falls du eine Grafikoberfläche suchst, gibt es "gadmin rsync".
> .



ist hier nur das falsche Thema ist bei dir die Schrift zu klein ?
am Besten das  hier mal verschieben wegen der Übersichtlichkeit,

zu Thema, 
jemand von der Ct schwört auf Suse Linux,
kann gut sein das ich das auch mal nehme wenn ich da ran komme .

Über Linux gibt es leider viel zu wenig Infos im Internet .


----------



## Gimmick (19. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> ist hier nur das falsche Thema ist bei dir die Schrift zu klein ?
> am Besten das  hier mal verschieben wegen der Übersichtlichkeit,
> 
> zu Thema,
> ...



Muss Dir aber klar sein, dass SuSE Leap realtiv langsam den Kernel updatet und Tumbleweed halt ein Rolling Release mit ziemlich fixen Updated ist. Außerdem scheint es da noch das schon erwähnte BTRFS-Problemchen zu geben (bin ihm selber noch nicht begegnet).

Und srsly?!
Das Internet ist voll von Linux Infos. Oder suchst Du nach "was ist für mich das beste Linux"? 

Ich hab doch schon quasi alle üblicherweise empfehlbaren Distris gepostet, liest denn niemand was ich schreibe? 

Edit: 
Auf meiner ganz subjektiven extrem biased Skala steht SuSe Leap gerade ganz vorne für meine Office Systeme bzw. Notebooks und Manjaro/Tumbleweed teilen sich den den Platz für Rechner, die möglichst aktuell gehalten werden sollen.
Das Home-verzeichnis auf eine eigene Partition zu legen hat sich aber schon bewehrt. .
Habe aber auch ein kleines altes HP-Notebook mit Ubuntu LTS drauf, das läuft auch wunderbar und bei nur Firefox und Office ist die Distri sowieso egal (wenn man nicht so biased und gierig wäre ).


Edit2:
Gerade nochmal etwas nachgedacht:
Du hast mal erwähnt, dass Du nur schlechtes Internet hast -> würde kein Rolling Release nehmen.
Und Dich haben die englischen Texte in den Wikis gestört -> Bleib bei *buntu. Sowas wie ubuntuusers.de findest Du für keine andere Distribution.


----------



## Zeiss (19. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

BTRFS? Wer nutzt denn sowas?



Gimmick schrieb:


> Und Dich haben die englischen Texte in den Wikis gestört -> Bleib bei *buntu.



Ganz ehrlich, wen das stört, sollte echt bei Windows bleiben, da ist er besser aufgehoben.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Sowas wie ubuntuusers.de findest Du für keine andere Distribution.



Das stimmt allerdings.

Ich nutze sein ca 10 Jahren nur noch Debian SID mit XFCE, einmal in der Woche gibt es ein apt update && apt upgrade und fertig ist.


----------



## Gimmick (19. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> BTRFS? Wer nutzt denn sowas?



Suse nutzt standardmäßig für Home glaube ich ext4 und für den Rest brtfs.
Packt man alles in eine Partition wird erstmal btrfs vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Zeiss (19. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ochjeeee, SuSE halt... 
Sie waren irgendwie schon immer Verfechter von "anderen" Filesystemen, seiner Zeit ReiserFS und nun BTRFS.


----------



## colormix (19. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Suse nutzt standardmäßig für Home glaube ich ext4 und für den Rest brtfs.
> Packt man alles in eine Partition wird erstmal btrfs vorgeschlagen.



ich kann ja  Englisch verstehen  nur wenn es zu kompliziert geschrieben  ist Texte und überlange Texte  mit viel bla bla   habe damit Probleme viele andere auch .

Was im Internet halt fehlt und kein PC Magazin macht sich die Mühe :

Ein Test Bericht aller Linux Versionen  wo Vor und Nachteile genannt werden, 
das wäre z.b. über Linux Umsteiger Wichtig sich vorgab zu informieren , bei aber den PC Magazinen ist man damit offenbar überfordert und schreibt  lieber über  Windows weil das einfacher ist .

OT 
Die PC Welt Linux (Linux Welt ),  gibt es hier übrigens auch nicht mehr zu kaufen man kann sich nur noch Online   informieren .


----------



## Gimmick (19. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich kann ja  Englisch verstehen  nur wenn es zu kompliziert geschrieben  ist Texte und überlange Texte  mit viel bla bla   habe damit Probleme viele andere auch .
> 
> Was im Internet halt fehlt und kein PC Magazin macht sich die Mühe :
> 
> ...



Das lässt sich in allen Details auch schwer abbilden, es hat jeder andere Schwerpunkte, zudem gibt es extrem viele Distributionen. 

Vergleiche zwisch den den großen Distris findet man online allerdings schon. Und oft unterscheiden sich die Distributionen auch eher in Bereichen, die man entweder kennt, weil es einen interessiert, oder es ist eh egal, weil man damit nie in Berührung kommt. 

Oooder man geht wie sonst auch nach der Verfügbarkeit der Software, die man benutzen möchte.


----------



## Bunkasan (19. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Was im Internet halt fehlt und kein PC Magazin macht sich die Mühe :
> 
> Ein Test Bericht aller Linux Versionen  wo Vor und Nachteile genannt werden,



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg

Ja, warum macht sich nur keiner die Mühe ALLE Distributionen zu vergleichen... warum nur...


----------



## Gimmick (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Bunkasan schrieb:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
> 
> Ja, warum macht sich nur keiner die Mühe ALLE Distributionen zu vergleichen... warum nur...



Muslim Edition 
Christian Edition
Satanic Edition


Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner Chamäleon Edition


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ich warte ja noch auf eine vegane Linux-Distri. Dann werde ich umsteigen.


----------



## Arkintosz (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Suse nutzt standardmäßig für Home glaube ich ext4 und für den Rest brtfs.



XFS und BTRFS.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ochjeeee, SuSE halt...
> Sie waren irgendwie schon immer Verfechter von "anderen" Filesystemen, seiner Zeit ReiserFS und nun BTRFS.


Das dürfte wohl geschichtliche Gründe und Gründe der Systemauslegung haben. openSUSE steht SUSE Linux Enterprise (Server) bekanntlich recht nahe und letzgenanntes Betriebssystem wird in der Regel in professionellen Umgebungen (z.B. Datenzentren) verwendet.
BTRFS bietet mehrere Vorteile für dieses Anwendungsgebiet, was Sicherstellung der Datenkonsistenz und Versionierung der Datenträgerinhalte angeht.

Während SUSE Linux Enterprise Server sicherlich für den professionellen Einsatz die lohnenswerteste Variante ist (weil man Support bekommt), erfreut sich openSUSE bei Hobby-Server-Betreibern höchstwahrscheinlich auch recht hoher Beliebtheit.

Wenn man auf dem System zocken oder es als Desktopbetriebssystem verwenden möchte, würde ich einfach ext4 als Dateisystem empfehlen 

Und ich möchte auch darauf hinweisen, dass ich bei openSUSE als Multimedia-/Zock-PC noch gewisse Spielräume nach oben sehen würde. Für die meisten Anwender dürfte es nützlich sein, sich SUSE einfach mal im Hinterkopf zu behalten und ein wenig Zeit vergehen zu lassen - könnte  gut sein, dass sich die Eignung für Desktop-PC-Zwecke mit der Zeit verbessert.


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ich seh im Enterprisebereich fast nur CentOS, bzw. RedHat.
(open)Suse ist glaube ich hauptsächlich im deutschsprachigen Raum vertreten?


----------



## Gimmick (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh im Enterprisebereich fast nur CentOS, bzw. RedHat.
> (open)Suse ist glaube ich hauptsächlich im deutschsprachigen Raum vertreten?



Taugt diese Seite hier was? Ich weiß es nicht, aber die Diagramme sind hübsch .
Companies using SUSE Linux Enterprise Server


----------



## colormix (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Bei Linux gibt es noch eine interessante Frage 

Ende vom Support Zeitraum,
Oder hast du Lust alle 18 Monate Alles Neu zu installieren ?


Es ist mal wieder  Rum Raten angesagt :
leider gibt es auch hier  keine verlässlichen Informationen im Internet,
mal heißt es bei Ubuntu z.b.  nur  18 Monte,
eine andere Web. Seite schreibt 10 Jahre,
bei der gleichen Ubuntu Version.


----------



## Arkintosz (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fÃ¼rs umsteigen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Taugt diese Seite hier was? Ich weiß es nicht, aber die Diagramme sind hübsch .



Ein Firmenwert von ca. 2.5 Mrd. $ kommt sicher nicht durch  ein paar deutsche Mittelständler als Kunden zusammen... 
In der Regel sagt man eventuell auch einfach nicht gern, mit was man arbeitet. Wenn ich z.B. in das Diagramm rein gehören würde, wüsste ich nicht, warum ich das anstreben sollte.

Die Liste hier gibt etwas mehr Aufschluss, und man sieht deutlich, dass die Systeme global eingesetzt werden: Success Stories Archive - SUSE Communities

SLE soll auch gut mit Red Hat-Systemen zusammen laufen. Das Bekanntheitsproblem könnte auch darauf hindeuten, dass SUSE das Marketing verbessern sollte...

Edit:


colormix schrieb:


> Bei Linux gibt es noch eine interessante Frage Ende vom Support Zeitraum?



Die LTS-Version von Ubuntu bekommt 5 Jahre lang Updates für die wichtigsten Pakete.

Der Kernel bekommt bei den Longterm-Versionen teilweise bis zu 6 Jahre Updates.

openSUSE Leap wird z.B. ca. 3 Jahre supportet.

Es ist immer abhängig von der Distribution und was die entsprechende Community entscheidet. Bei professionellen Versionen kommt es natürlich darauf an, was die entsprechende Firma entscheidet.


----------



## Gimmick (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Bei Linux gibt es noch eine interessante Frage
> 
> Ende vom Support Zeitraum,
> Oder hast du Lust alle 18 Monate Alles Neu zu installieren ?
> ...



Guckst Du Ubuntu Seite:

"Download the latest LTS version  of Ubuntu, for desktop PCs and laptops. LTS stands for long-term support  — which means five years, until April 2023, of free security and  maintenance updates, guaranteed."

"The latest version of the Ubuntu operating system for desktop PCs and  laptops, Ubuntu 18.10 comes with nine months, until July 2019, of  security and maintenance updates."


----------



## colormix (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Guckst Du Ubuntu Seite:
> 
> "Download the latest LTS version  of Ubuntu, for desktop PCs and laptops. LTS stands for long-term support  — which means five years, until April 2023, of free security and  maintenance updates, guaranteed."
> 
> "The latest version of the Ubuntu operating system for desktop PCs and  laptops, Ubuntu 18.10 comes with nine months, until July 2019, of  security and maintenance updates."



ich kann mir  nicht  Alle 50 Seiten der Hersteller merken   es ist von mir gemeint gewesen:
das es keine Allgemeine verlässliche Übersicht gibt 

 " Allen Linux  Hersteller   Support Zeitraum/Ende "
Übersicht in einer Tabelle die auch stimmt !
 das mit  Ubuntu war nur ein angeführtes Beispiel.

Was bringt das wenn der Ein oder andere von Windows 7 zu Linux wechselt und da geht der Zirkus nach kurzer Zeit dann auch los "Support Ende ".

Ich selber bin an einem Support Zeitrum von 5 bis 10 Jahren  installiert weil ich keine Lust habe ständig Neu installieren zu müssen .


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fÃ¼rs umsteigen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh im Enterprisebereich fast nur CentOS, bzw. RedHat.
> (open)Suse ist glaube ich hauptsächlich im deutschsprachigen Raum vertreten?



Unsere AppServer und Gateways laufen alle auf SLES, die Oracle DBs auf AIX und Power8 (noch, im Sommer ist Upgrade auf Power9 geplant).

Ich schätze mal ob RHEL oder SLES ist letzendlich Banane. Die Frage ist eher, was von der Software (zum Beispiel Oracle WebLogic) drüber besser unterstützt wird, je nach dem in welchem Umfeld man sich bewegt. Ein Oracle Linux ist zum Beispiel auch nur ein RHEL und läuft ODAs und Exadata, von denen es "ein paar" da draußen rumstehen.

@Arkintosz: Danke für Erklärung, ich kenne die Unterschiede SLES  OpenSuSE


----------



## Bunkasan (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> [...]
> Übersicht in einer Tabelle die auch stimmt !


Wie wärs, wenn du mal ne Übersicht machst, von was du alles gerne ne Übersicht hättest, das wird langsam ganz schön unübersichtlich...


colormix schrieb:


> Was bringt das wenn der Ein oder andere von Windows 7 zu Linux wechselt und da geht der Zirkus nach kurzer Zeit dann auch los "Support Ende ".
> 
> Ich selber bin an einem Support Zeitrum von 5 bis 10 Jahren  installiert weil ich keine Lust habe ständig Neu installieren zu müssen .



Rolling Release, kein Supportende... es rollt und rollt und rollt...


----------



## Gimmick (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich kann mir  nicht  Alle 50 Seiten der Hersteller merken   es ist von mir gemeint gewesen:
> das es keine Allgemeine verlässliche Übersicht gibt
> 
> " Allen Linux  Hersteller   Support Zeitraum/Ende "
> ...



Meistens steht das auch auf der Wikipedia-Seite der Distri, da muss man sich dann nur den Namen der Distri merken 

Ich sachs mal so:
Entweder langer support dafür nicht aktuell, nicht so langer Support dafür aktuell oder Rolling Release. Andere Varianten gibt es nicht.
Da aber Linux eh kostenlos ist und fast immer ein Dist-Upgrade reicht ist das Problem an sich eh hinfällig. Du kannst auch einfach alle ~9-12 Monate Ubuntu oder Fedora upgraden, ohne Neuinstallation.



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn du mal ne Übersicht machst, von was du alles gerne ne Übersicht hättest, das wird langsam ganz schön unübersichtlich...
> 
> 
> Rolling Release, kein Supportende... es rollt und rollt und rollt...



Rollt manchmal rückwärts und bergab, aber es rollt!


----------



## colormix (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Meistens steht das auch auf der Wikipedia-Seite der Distri, da muss man sich dann nur den Namen der Distri merken



Ist bei dir auch  die Schrift zu klein das du einen Teil meines Beitrages übersehen hast `?

Ja ja meistens , ich habe selber danach  gesucht  und nichts konkretes gefunden und ich sagte auch bereits das ich keine Übersicht nicht gefunden habe für Alle Linux Versionen  ausgelistet sind 
1.) "Übersichtlich" 
2.)   Leicht verständlich auch für Linux Anfänger .
3.) "Für wehn geeignet sind. "

ich bin selber Linux Anfänger von mir kannst du also nichts Erwarten .  

Mal eine Seite machen für Neu Einsteiger mit einer Klaren Übersieht  "Aller"  Linux Versionen  mit Support Angaben,  dass muss auch mehrere Seiten füllen 
und man muss es auch nicht übertreiben, das passt  Alles  auf eine  Eine Seite mit den Wichtigsten/notwendigsten Angaben/Infos .

Außerdem gibt es auch noch Leute die nicht zu Linux wechseln und parallel zu Windows Linux nutzen wollen.


----------



## Gimmick (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Ja ja meistens , ich habe selber danach  gesucht  und nichts konkretes gefunden und ich sagte auch bereits das ich keine Übersicht nicht gefunden habe für Alle Linux Versionen  ausgelistet sind
> 1.) "Übersichtlich"
> 2.) Leicht verständlich auch für Linux Anfänger .
> 3.) "Für wehn geeignet sind. "



Universelle Übersicht gibt es nicht.

Es gibt Webseiten, bei denen man nach ein paar Fragen Distris empfohlen bekommt, falls das hilft. Einen Link hab ich jetzt aber spontan nicht parat.



> ich bin selber Linux Anfänger von mir kannst du also nichts Erwarten .
> 
> Mal eine Seite machen für Neu Einsteiger mit einer Klaren Übersieht  "Aller"  Linux Versionen
> mit Support Angaben dazu das muss auch nicht mehere Seiten füllen und man muss es auch nicht übertreiben das paßt  Alles  auf eine  Eine Seite
> mit den Wichtigsten/notwendigsten Angaben/Infos .



Gibt es nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Die neuen Mint bauen auch alle auf Ubuntu LTS auf und lassen sich einfach aktualisieren.


----------



## Venom89 (20. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Ist bei dir auch  die Schrift zu klein das du einen Teil meines Beitrages übersehen hast `?
> 
> Ja ja meistens , ich habe selber danach  gesucht  und nichts konkretes gefunden und ich sagte auch bereits das ich keine Übersicht nicht gefunden habe für Alle Linux Versionen  ausgelistet sind
> 1.) "Übersichtlich"
> ...



Wenn du genauso liest wie du schreibst, wundert mich das nicht. 

Deine Texte sind ganz schön anstrengend zu lesen.

Diese Infos solltest du dir wohl selber zusammen suchen können.

Schaffen andere Menschen doch auch 




colormix schrieb:


> Mal eine Seite machen für Neu Einsteiger mit einer Klaren Übersieht  "Aller"  Linux Versionen  mit Support Angaben,  dass muss auch mehrere Seiten füllen
> und man muss es auch nicht übertreiben, das passt  Alles  auf eine  Eine Seite mit den Wichtigsten/notwendigsten Angaben/Infos .



Wenn das alles doch so einfach ist und auf eine Seite passt, dann mach es doch einfach selber.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die neuen Mint bauen auch alle auf Ubuntu LTS auf und lassen sich einfach aktualisieren.



Neu  ist oft auch schlechter als Alt,
ich hatte z.b. zuerst 
lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64 incl  Updats sehr  zufrieden mit  ,  gestern mal lubuntu-18.10-desktop-amd64 ausprobiert sehr  sehr langsam  total unübersichtlich > nicht zu gebrauchen eine total verunstaltetes  Linux Version kann  ich nur von Abraten ,  wieder Zurück auf  lubuntu-18.04  > Backup  reture.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die neuen Mint bauen auch alle auf Ubuntu LTS auf und lassen sich einfach aktualisieren.



Nur habe  ich keine  Lust mit der Nase den Bildschirm zu putzen weil die Schrift zu klein ist  und das alles nicht auf HD Panel 1080/p  27 nicht  Ausgelegt ist,
man kann da nicht mehr viel Einstellen ,
die Entwickler kennen offenbar nichts  anderes als 15 Zoll was schon lange am PC  nicht mehr Zeitgemäß  ist .


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Nur habe  ich keine  Lust mit der Nase den Bildschirm zu putzen weil die  Schrift zu klein ist  und das alles nicht auf HD Panel 1080/p  27 nicht   Ausgelegt ist,
> man kann da nicht mehr viel Einstellen ,
> die Entwickler kennen offenbar nichts  anderes als 15 Zoll was schon lange am PC  nicht mehr Zeitgemäß  ist .



1080p auf 27" ist doch relativ grobpixelig (82dpi), hast du damit wirklich Probleme?


----------



## Gimmick (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Nur habe  ich keine  Lust mit der Nase den Bildschirm zu putzen weil die Schrift zu klein ist  und das alles nicht auf HD Panel 1080/p  27 nicht  Ausgelegt ist,
> man kann da nicht mehr viel Einstellen ,
> die Entwickler kennen offenbar nichts  anderes als 15 Zoll was schon lange am PC  nicht mehr Zeitgemäß  ist .





Abductee schrieb:


> 1080p auf 27" ist doch relativ grobpixelig (82dpi), hast du damit wirklich Probleme?



Irritiert mich auch etwas, klingt nach einem Fall für den Optiker. Und jetzt nicht "haha Optiker"-Joke, sondern wirklich zum Optiker für eine tatsächliche, nicht-metaphorische Brille .

Was hat sich an Lubuntu denn geändert beim Sprung von 18.04 auf 18.10? Interessiert mich wirklich, habe die nicht installiert.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Irritiert mich auch etwas, klingt nach einem Fall für den Optiker. Und jetzt nicht "haha Optiker"-Joke, sondern wirklich zum Optiker für eine tatsächliche, nicht-metaphorische Brille .
> 
> Was hat sich an Lubuntu denn geändert beim Sprung von 18.04 auf 18.10? Interessiert mich wirklich, habe die nicht installiert.



Es ist einfach anstrengend Mini Schrift zu lesen und wenn man weiter vom Monitor weg ist.

Was sich geändert hat bei LB von 18.4 auf 18.10 eine ganze menge Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht,
die 18.10 ist A-Langsam bootet auch sehr langsam von DVD und vom PC , (installieren nicht online und erst danach Online und aktualisiert so wie Deutscher Länder Cod  nachgeladen online ),
und total unübersichtlich geworden , das Software Center ist schwer zu finden und auch das Aktualisierung Verwalten  habe ich überhaupt   nicht mehr  gefunden , da ist sicherlich eine andere  Neuere Linux Version besser , oder man nimmt wie ich die Älter 18.4.x 
 was meiste wohl warum ich wieder zurück bin zu der 18.4?
Das  Einzigste was ich  an der 18.4 schlechter finde, 
man muss erst die System Aktualisierung machen wenn man die HDD Neu aufteilen weil und danach die System Reparatur durch frühen damit der PC wieder bootet , das finde ich aber nicht so schlimm das macht man ja nur 1 x beim erstmaligen Einrichten .


----------



## fotoman (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fÃ¼rs umsteigen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die neuen Mint bauen auch alle auf Ubuntu LTS auf und lassen sich einfach aktualisieren.


Klar, dann landet man vermutlich auch nach einem Upgrade (und nicht nur nach einer Neuinstallation) bei sowas
SOLVED! Windows-Netzwerk unter Mint 19 wird nicht gefunden - Linux Mint Forums
und muss von Hand rumbasteln, bis man wieder irgendwie an seine Daten im Netzwerk kommt. Dagegen war selbst die Entfernung der Heimnetzgruppe für einen unbedarften Heimuser (andere haben sie nie genutzt) einfacher zu verkraften, das konnte er alles über die GUI erledigen.

Viel Spaß die dort verlinkten "Tipps zum Upgrade" jemanden durchführen zu lassen, der kaum Ahnung von Linux hat.

Mitte 2021 (Supportende April 2021 für Mint 18.3) werde ich dann wissen, ob das Upgrade von 18.3 funktioniert oder ob ich nicht doch meine Konfig-Anleitung wieder auspacken muss, bevor meine Freigaben, iSCSI, der Zugriff per VNC und co. wieder funktionieren.

Vermutlich klemme ich ihm den Internetzugriff eher ab und betreibe ihn im Heimnetz genauso ungepatched weiter wie zuvor Jahrelang mein QNap.



colormix schrieb:


> Nur habe  ich keine  Lust mit der Nase den  Bildschirm zu putzen weil die Schrift zu klein ist


Im Grunde gebe  ich Dir zwar Recht, die HiDPI Unterstützung nahezu aller Desktops ist  grauenhaft, Mit Glück kommt man auf 200%, was auf Dispalys, die 125-150%  erfordern, Schwachsinn ist. Aber gut, Windows hat auch Jahrzehnte  benötigt, um mit MacOS ansatzweise aufzuholen, da kann man von einem kostenlosen Linux nichts anderes erwarten.

Bei Mint (es gibt nicht "das" Linux Mint, sondern 3 Varianten mit 3 Desktop Environments) muss man wohl zwingend Mate nutzen, damit es eine HiDPI Unterstützung gibt:
Die Neuerungen von Linux Mint 19 “Tara” - Cinnamon, MATE und Xfce



colormix schrieb:


> Ein Test Bericht aller Linux Versionen  wo Vor  und Nachteile genannt werden,


Wozu soll das gut sein und wer  soll das bezahlen oder lesen? Alleine das Ranking auf DistroWatch  enthält 100 Distributione (=unterschiedliche Linux Versionen, da ist Mint nur einmal gelistet, obwohl man die 3 Desktops gesondert betrachten müsste) und es  gibt mit Sicherheit noch erheblich mehr.



colormix schrieb:


> das  wäre z.b. über Linux Umsteiger Wichtig sich vorgab zu informieren , bei  aber den PC Magazinen ist man damit offenbar überfordert und schreibt   lieber über  Windows weil das einfacher ist .


Warum sollte ein  PC Magazin, das auf den Mainstreram ausgerichtet ist, auch am Käuferkreis vorbei schreiben? Für sowas  gibt es Linux-Magazine, die aber auch nur über die 5-10 (in Deutschland)  bekanntesten Distributionen schreiben.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fÃ¼rs umsteigen?*

es ist zwar schon paar Wochen her aber die Installation der 14.4  ging auch wesentlich schneller als mit der  Neuen 18.10 
ich lass diese Version  von LB 14.4.x auf  jeden fall  drauf sehr zufrieden damit und schnell ist diese auch es macht spaß damit sage ich  mal so ..

Warum man ein OS derartig verschlechtert bei  einer Neuen Version ist mir ein Rätsel ?
Eigentlich kann man dann auch nicht mehr sagen dieser oder dieser Linux-Distribution Hersteller   ist Gut weil es sich von Version zu Version offenbar sehr unterscheidet .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fÃ¼rs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> es ist zwar schon paar Wochen her aber die Installation der 14.4  ging auch wesentlich schneller als mit der  Neuen 18.10
> ich lass diese Version  von LB 14.4.x auf  jeden fall  drauf sehr zufrieden damit und schnell ist diese auch es macht spaß damit sage ich  mal so ..
> 
> Warum man ein OS derartig verschlechtert bei  einer Neuen Version ist mir ein Rätsel ?
> Eigentlich kann man dann auch nicht mehr sagen dieser oder dieser Linux-Distribution Hersteller   ist Gut weil es sich von Version zu Version offenbar sehr unterscheidet .



14.04 (es gibt kein 14.4) ist bald EOL. 
Bei 18.04 wurde LXDE eingesetzt.
Bei 18.10 ist es LXQT. Man kann aber ganz einfach LXDE installieren und auch unter 18.10 LXDE verwenden.
Ich mag LXQT auch nicht.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fÃ¼rs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> 14.04 (es gibt kein 14.4) ist bald EOL.
> Bei 18.04 wurde LXDE eingesetzt.
> Bei 18.10 ist es LXQT. Man kann aber ganz einfach LXDE installieren und auch unter 18.10 LXDE verwenden.
> Ich mag LXQT auch nicht.



ich kann meinen PC auch blau an malen da durch wird 18.10 auch nicht schneller,  es bootet auch von der DVD im schnecken Tempo 
so das mir bald so vor kam ich hatte einen 486  PC aus dem Jahr 1993,
wenn man "oben eine falsche Option   wähl stützt es sogar beim booten ab  mit  Black Screen ,
ob nun bald  14.04 los ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht habe nicht unendlich viel Daten Volumen und das nach buchen kostet mein Geld ich kann  also andere Linux Versionen  hier auch nicht ausprobieren , PC Magazine wie PC Welt   Linux gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen .

Wie schon gesagt es lahmt sehr und das liegt sicherlich nicht am PC 8 GB  DDR 3 Ram,  die CPU/GPU ist ach schnell genug  .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

14.04 bekommt danach keine Updates mehr. Entsprechend sind Sicherheitslücken in Software vorhanden. Unter diesem Aspekt könntest du heute noch mit Windows XP im Internet rumgurken.
Ist ähnlich sinnvoll. Zudem: Es gibt an deinem Standort mindestens ISDN.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Beim Firefox  gibt es keine Linux Beschränkung es steht  keine dabei und das andere   interessiert mich nicht ,
mein Email Programm  bei Windows ist 7 Jahre Alt weil die Neuen Versionen Alle  nicht zu gebrauchen sind  zu langsam und   lahmen  ,
so ein Office Klotz lasse ich mir auch nicht rein installieren ,
auf der Einenseite Rüstet man  den PC auf ,
 auf  der anderen Seite  Rüstet die Software den PC Speed Gewinn wieder runter bremst alles ab >  hier nicht mehr , 
ich benutzte dann lieber alte Software die oft  auch funktioniert.
Software und OS die, die HW  unnötig ausbremst ist Old und nicht modern auf wenn diese Neu ist nicht -


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Der FF aus den Paketquellen bekommt nur solange Updates wie die Quelle selbst aktualisiert wird. Für 14.04 ist damit im April 2019 Ende.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Nah und dann Installieren ich manuell wo das Problem ?
Vielleicht kann man auch dem Update Pfad vom Software Center 
auf eine andere URL umstellen das es dann da auch wieder  geht ?
14.04  kam ja erst im späht Sommer 2018 so Alt ist die noch nicht.
Und  vielleicht  wird die nächste Linux Version von einem anderem Hersteller sein mit längeren Support Zeit Raum und eine Version die diese Macken nicht hat wie die  18.10.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Dass dein Vorgehen einfach gefährlich ist.


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Deine Aussage ist gefährlich ,
ich kann mir auch einen 10 Jahres Support sichern und zahle dafür !
habe ich kein Problem mit wenn  ich das brauche .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Wenn du lieber dafür zahlst anstatt einfach zu aktualisieren.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fÃ¼rs umsteigen?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Mitte 2021 (Supportende April 2021 für Mint 18.3) werde ich dann wissen, ob das Upgrade von 18.3 funktioniert oder ob ich nicht doch meine Konfig-Anleitung wieder auspacken muss, bevor meine Freigaben, iSCSI, der Zugriff per VNC und co. wieder funktionieren.



Ich meinte die Upgrades von 18.1 auf 18.2 o.ä.

Auf die neu volle Versionsnummer habe ich nie geupgradet, sondern immer neuinstalliert.



colormix schrieb:


> PC Magazine wie PC Welt Linux gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen .



Wäre mir neu. Ich hab die letzten Hefte PC Welt Linux rumliegen. https://www.idgshop.de/LinuxWelt-02-2019.htm?websale8=idg&pi=1-6961

Linux User hole ich auch manchmal, wenn ich zufällig ein interessantes Thema entdecke.


----------



## nordischerdruide (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

derzeit populär bzw. modern ist arch linux, dürfte einsteiger aber überfordern.
ich empfehle immer zum kiosks zu gehen, und sich ein linuxmagazin zu kaufen. dort sind verschiedene linuxdistris drauf, zu ausprobieren, mit erläuterung.
ein live system ist zum ausprobieren genau das richtige, notfalls auch erst in einer virtuellen maschine testen, vor der endgültigen installation.

der ansatz mit dual boot ist gut, alles im leben hat zwei seiten und warum nicht das gute von allen nutzen?


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du lieber dafür zahlst anstatt einfach zu aktualisieren.



Warum nicht bekommen wenigstes die Richtigen Leute mein Geld die es statt in die eigenen Taschen in die Entwicklung stecken .
bei 6 PCs lohnt das auch ich habe keine Zeit ständig bei 6 PCs alles Neu  installieren zu müssen   kommt man ja gar nicht mehr zum arbeiten ,
 wird auch Beruflich genutzt nicht nur zum spielen,
Meine 14.4 ist im  übrigen  schon aktualisiert wurden ,  auf 14.4. 2 LTS
das Update kam  im Januar  2019 glaube ich,


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Warum nicht bekommen wenigstes die Richtigen Leute mein Geld die es statt in die eigenen Taschen in die Entwicklung stecken .
> Meine 14.4 ist im  übrigen  schon aktualisiert wurden ,  auf 14.4. 2 LTS



14.04.6 ist schon raus...


----------



## colormix (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

wo wird denn das genau angezeigt ? ich habe die aktuelle jedenfalls drauf .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

ubuntu version anzeigen at DuckDuckGo
Oder für die Faulen:
 lsb_release -a


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ubuntu: Auch 14.04 LTS erhaelt ein sechstes Update | heise online


----------



## takan (24. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

da guckt man paar tage nicht nach und ebend hat der thread 8 seiten.

ich lese mir mal seite für seite durch, hab nen alten laptop von meiner schwester. nen md98760/p6812. mein vater meinte der wäre langsam. recovery modus angemacht und win 7 war vorher drauf. erstmal brauchte ich über eine stunde damit ich im windows war und bin vor schreck umgefallen. soviel bloat/crapware drauf von kaspersky über ebay und aldi nord blukmen service. nachdem ich mich eingeloggt habe, kam erst nach 30 sekunden der anmelde sound. wollte gucken ob der sich thermisch drosselt, hwinfo startet nicht weil windoof updates fehlen. erstaunlich was für probleme auftauchen bei alter hardware.
mal gucken wie lange wsus offline braucht und mal gucken ob ich da noch eine ssd für 20€ reininvestiere. könnt ich auf meinen nachttisch stellen zum filme gucken im bett. mein s3 neo hat ein kleines display is aber gefühlt 10 mal schneller.


sagt mal, wo genau kann ich gucken, ob linux oder die distri "vernünftige" treiber hat opensource mäßig oder ob ich mir propiertären kram runterladen sollte von intel und co.
bei xda/android zumindest haben die customsrums eine bugliste mit dingen die nicht funzen oder was überhaupt funktioniert. würd ja mein neo aufmachen wollen, aber hmm linageos hat es nicht offiziel als device supportet und dementsprechend hänge ich doch mit den sicherheitsupdates hinterher?



colormix schrieb:


> Bei Ubuntu kann man auf ein mal nicht mehr die  Font Größe nach eigenen Wünschen stellen das ist besonders ärgerlich  wenn man eine Großen Monitor hat ,
> Windows hat auch so seine Macken das 10  viele  überraschungen   mit  Blau Screen nach Updates  und das einiges nicht mehr funktionierte  obwohl man teuer für das OS bezahlt hatte ,
> bei Linux sehe  ich das gelassen es hat dir keine Kosten verursacht.
> 
> ...




hab 18€ fürn win 10 key gezahlt und vorher nie eine lizenz selbst gekauft. und naja bluescreens hatte ich meiner erfahrung nach nur nach crappiger übertaktung oder falschen bios einstellungen oder was versteht (z.b. ide auf ahci damals)
für mich ist windows 10 bisher erstaunlich stabil gewesen wenn man sich im internet manch kommentare durchliest. da hatte ich bisher nur mehr probleme mit linux als ich es mal ausprobieren wollte mehrmals.
wenn ich mich mit dem laptop reingefuchst habe und meine bedürfnisse gefunden habe, überlege ich auch aufn desktop umzusteigen, bisher war es vermiest durch inkonsistente 3d perfomance wenn ich mir mal paar phoronix benchmarks über verschiedene treiberversionen angucke. kann auch sein das ich da schief gucke. wäre schön wenn paar konsistente perfomance über einen längeren zeitraum haben und ich nicht z.b. zwischen mesa und amdgpupro wechseln müsste. leider is BI blöd und hängt mit dem linux port immer paar versionsnummern hinterher, dann die paar realismus mods die ich haben will/brauche für einige publicserver nur *.dll haben.

kann sein das es ein exotischen szenario ist, aber csgo/arma/tarkov, da ist doch win bisher die bessere plattform gewesen.




edit//
dachte ich kann wsus offline durchlaufen lassen, wollt zwischenzeitlich gucken, bin gerade fertig mit lesen, energiesparmodus, und nochmal von vorne 205 updates laden. 

gibt es eine state-of-the-art linux zusammenabau für gamer? guter windowmanager, gibt ja mehr windowmanager als browser. was mir damals aufgefallen ist, das zwischen den distris die packete des packetmanagers sehr unterschiedliche versionen hatten, teilweise waren die abhängigkeiten auch komisch, eine packet installiert->alte abhängigkeit etc. entweder war es ein netzwerksystemmonitor oder psybnc damals. hab mir sogar mal ein freeshell geholt damit ich im qnet&co online sein konnte. am ende stand sogar im keller ein torrentflux-b4rt server für nen alten alt. hat funktioniert für diese anwendung. leider hatte der nur eine 40gb ide festplatte, war in der schule und hab per wget irgendwas geladen. als ich nachhause kam war der server offline, nicht daran gedacht das die platte voll sein kann, und dann war das kapitel auch zu ende. war eine tolle erfahrung per cli software zum laufen zu bekommen. (df -h, ps x, apt-get, ls, wget - waren alles schöne befehle)
aber irgendwie hat sich die linux community teilweise diametral auseinander bewegt, die einen wollten bei initd bleiben, weil sicher und legacy, die anderen wollten ein linux zum linux booten wie systemd, hab sowas aber dann nur über fefe mitbekommen, das die sich teilweise echt schlimmer benommen haben als hier im forum die nvidia/amd jünger.

für den laptop, denke ich, reicht ein xbeliebiges distro mit guten packetsupport für multimedia kram (upnp streaming vom desktop/oder netflix - geht doch mittlerweile?!)
für den desktop, meh. ob und das alte xserver oder wayland, ob initd oder systemd, ob pacmen oder apt oder yum oder whatever. die qual der wahl. 
gibts eigentlich nicht webseite die einen eine custom iso ersteller? sprich linux->wahl zwischen systemd/initd->xserver/wayland etc.?


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Bitte editiere deinen Text noch mal mit Groß/Kleinschreibung, damit man den auch lesen kann und versteht.


----------



## Gimmick (25. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> gibt es eine state-of-the-art linux zusammenabau für gamer? guter windowmanager, gibt ja mehr windowmanager als browser.
> 
> für den laptop, denke ich, reicht ein xbeliebiges distro mit guten packetsupport für multimedia kram (upnp streaming vom desktop/oder netflix - geht doch mittlerweile?!)
> 
> für den desktop, meh. ob und das alte xserver oder wayland, ob initd oder systemd, ob pacmen oder apt oder yum oder whatever. die qual der wahl.



Ubuntu.

Für Netflix:
DRM-Unterstützung in den Optionen anhaken und die passenden Codecs "libavcodec-extra" installieren.


----------



## colormix (25. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> hab 18€ fürn win 10 key gezahlt und vorher nie eine lizenz selbst gekauft. und naja bluescreens hatte ich meiner erfahrung nach nur nach crappiger übertaktung oder falschen bios einstellungen oder was versteht (z.b. ide auf ahci damals)



Wie schon gesagt das Windows 10 der Microsoft Update Wahn so wie der Aufbau von Windows 10 gefällt hier nicht,
das Linux wird hier klar Bevorzugt zu mal es auch eine Auswahl von Anbietern gibt .

Update 5.5 GB Daten Volumen die ich monatlich Extra  nach  buchen  muss  extra  wegen den Mega Großen Windows 10 Update die dann zu einem mir nicht passenden Zeitpunkt den Internet Zugang und PC blockieren .

Das Windows 10 ist mir zu teuer: 
1 x ca. 3 GB Iso runder laden ca. 7 €
3 x diese Upates ca. 2 bis 3  GB   ca. 21 €
1 x mal Lizenz kosten Key z.b. 18 €
=   46 € an Gesammt  Extra Kosten Extra  .

Bei Linux hatte ich nur 1 x 1.6  den die ISO dann 
nur 1 x  ca. 350 MB  Daten Volumen Verbrauch für die 1. vollständige Aktualisierung  der Rest  der wöchentlich kommt ist Kleinkram  wenige MB.
Extra  nur wegen Windows 10 lasse ich mir ganz sicher keinen Internet Anschluss legen mit Knebel Vertrag/Zwangsrouter 24 Monate  und Neuer Kunden Gängellei ,  für die wenige Nutzung des Internet genügt das was ich derzeit habe völlig aus .

Bei Windows 10 kann man das Zwangs Update  nicht ganz abschalten,  wenn man so wie ich das UMTS Stick an einer Fritzbox hat über den Router damit  online geht,  daran werde ich auch nichts verändern weil ich das hin und wieder brauche um andere Geräte über Wlan mit FW Updates zu versorgen .

Bei Linux kann ich es dauerhaft das Auto Update  abstellen mache die Aktualisieren dann  wenn es mir passt und  Zeit habe, diese   sind  alle  moderat das die kaum ins Gewicht fallen .


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Linux macht überhaupt kein Update automatisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Linux macht überhaupt kein Update automatisch.



Linux ist immernoch nur der Kernel. Ob das für alle Distris gilt kann ich nicht sagen.
Bei den Distributionen kann man das verhalten konfigurieren.
Bei Ubuntu kann man automatische Updates einrichten.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Einrichten schon. Das geht bei Mint 19.1. auch. Allerdings ist es eben kein Zwangsupdate, wie bei Win10, sondern muss manuell aktiviert werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Einrichten schon. Das geht bei Mint 19.1. auch. Allerdings ist es eben kein Zwangsupdate, wie bei Win10, sondern muss manuell aktiviert werden.



Ich fände es besser wenn man das beim Start abfragen würde (nicht nur bei der Serverinstallation mit Sicherheitsupdates). Dann wäre das nicht so schwierig einzurichten (man könnte auch einfach die Optionen in software-properties-gtk einbauen).
So wie es bis Win 8.1 war fand ich es am Besten.


----------



## colormix (25. März 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Bei Allen Linux Versionen kann man Einstellen: Erinnerung, Inforiemen und Auto runterladen & Ausführen und das auch komplett Abschalten 
oder einstellen Täglich, Wöchentlich Monatlich ,
  und das ist nicht erst seit heute so sondern das war schon immer so , du hast  sogar  noch gesonderte Einstellungen,
das  man Beta Versionen mit einbeziehen kann,
ich bin mit dem Update und Aktualisierungs Services meiner  Linux Version sehr zufrieden,  weil diese  Updates alle sehr schnell durch geführt werden und man kann auch noch einen anderen Update Server einstellen als den Deutschen  ,
Windows ist sehr langsam was Updates an geht .

ich habe greade  im Web  gelesen das Große Windows 10 Update April und das man sogar den 
PC extra vorbereiten muss und Wecker stellen dmait alles glatt geht ,
das sind Zustände wie Mittelalter ,
also meine Linux Version macht hier nicht so ein Theater wenn ein Linux Update kommt und durch geführt wird , das letzte Linux Update ist erst ein paar Wochen her  >> nur 1 x Neu Booten des PC war nur notwendig nicht mehrmaliges so wie es bei Windows  immer ist .
Groß Arbeit und Stress  hat mir bislang meine Linux Version nicht gemacht ich habe es seit Mitte Dezember auf dem PC .


----------



## takan (1. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

ich hab mal ubuntu 18.04 aufn alten laptop geschmießen etc.
am anfang ist man überrascht wie problemlos alles ist, aber wenn man anfangen wie seine gewohnten strg+c/v funktionen nutzen zu wollen wie in windows. urgs. per gnome mal dateien in einen anderen ordner kopieren, murks. 
ich weiß nun was ich bei windows hab, einfachheit und "it just works"
erstmal paar sensor packete installieren um zu sehen was so warm wird (trotz neuer wärmeleitpaste) etc.
notebook fancontrol hat eine super github seite. aber es umzusetzen, urgs. 
ich bin gerade beschäftigt dass ich per root in gnome einlogge und ich mich nicht mehr rumärgern muss über sudo oder sonst was. klar versteh ich die bedenken von erfahrenen linux usern die es gewohnt sind, pöse pöse.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> ich hab mal ubuntu 18.04 aufn alten laptop geschmießen etc.
> am anfang ist man überrascht wie problemlos alles ist, aber wenn man anfangen wie seine gewohnten strg+c/v funktionen nutzen zu wollen wie in windows. urgs. per gnome mal dateien in einen anderen ordner kopieren, murks.
> ich weiß nun was ich bei windows hab, einfachheit und "it just works"
> erstmal paar sensor packete installieren um zu sehen was so warm wird (trotz neuer wärmeleitpaste) etc.
> ...


Bei mir funktioniert neben den Tastenkombination auch die Shift-Taste.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> aber wenn man anfangen wie seine gewohnten strg+c/v funktionen nutzen zu wollen wie in windows.


Lustig, dass du das so formulierst. Denn es ist in der Tat die Windows-Welt, die dieses Konzept dürftig adoptiert hat. 
Die Zwischenablage hat Xerox erfunden, die Tastenkombinationen wurden zuerst von Apple in großem Maßstab verbreitet.

Übrigens ist Strg+C/Strg+V eine Standardfunktion von Gnome und funktioniert eigentlich immer out of the box.


takan schrieb:


> urgs. per gnome mal dateien in einen anderen ordner kopieren, murks.
> ich weiß nun was ich bei windows hab, einfachheit und "it just works"


Wieso das? Du kannst sie per Drag&Drop kopieren, oder per Strg+C/Strg+V, oder über Rechtsklick+Kopieren und Rechtsklick+Einfügen. So wie überall auch.

Gnome hat zudem noch die super geile Funktion:  Rechtsklick+"Verschieben an"   und Rechtsklick+"Kopieren nach". 

Es gibt also NOCH MEHR Möglichkeiten dafür, als unter Windows, inklusive aller Möglichkeiten von Windows. 



takan schrieb:


> notebook fancontrol hat eine super github seite. aber es umzusetzen, urgs.


Git Clone funktioniert genauso wie unter Windows, da man in Windows dafür normalerweise eine Linux-Konsole installieren muss. 


takan schrieb:


> ich bin gerade beschäftigt dass ich per root in gnome einlogge und ich mich nicht mehr rumärgern muss über sudo oder sonst was. klar versteh ich die bedenken von erfahrenen linux usern die es gewohnt sind, pöse pöse.


Es gibt gute Gründe, warum man das nicht macht. Bei Windows hast du immer noch zwei oder drei höhere Berechtigungsebenen als den Administrator, und kannst dadurch nicht viel kaputt machen wenn du dich als Admin einloggst. 
Als root hingegen ist das was anderes. Hiermit hast du ungehinderten Zugriff auf jede noch so wichtige Datei und kannst jedes Programm ausführen. 

Wehe, du heulst morgen rum, dass dein System kaputt ist weil es dich nicht davon abgehalten hat, es kaputt zu machen ...


----------



## takan (1. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

mir gehts darum das ich das gebaute nbfc nach /opt/ verschieben kann wie in der anleitung. geht nicht, mein user acc is kein root account und folglich nicht der besitzer. root hat auch standartmäßig unter ubuntu kein password gesetzt.
in die konsole kann ich strg+v nicht benutzen, nur per rechtsklick. 

und sudo und allowroot=false macht sinn wenns nen system ist wo sich haufen leute einloggen bzw. es ein webserver ist, bei dem jeder verbindungen aufbauen kann. dann gibts noch fail2ban zum weiteren absichern gegen bruteforcen. 
aber als endanwender mit dslite. meh. macht das 0 sinn. ohne tunnelendpunkt dort im netzwerk/system kannste keine verbindung aufbauen. für mich persönlich ist es einfach nur ein knüppel zwischen die beine. wenn man jahrelang mit linux gearbeitet hat, kennt man seine tricks für seine ziele. als anfänger ist sowas meist nur ein knüppel zwischen die beine wenn man von windows umsteigt. erst gewöhnt man sich um und dann merkt man dass man erst nachgooglen muss und viel lesen muss, damit man sein linux einrichten kann, das man es wie gewohnt nutzen kann. 
das sicherste os um bricken zu verhindern war win 98. da hat nen youtuber seine omi drangesetzt zum spaß und ihr gesagt sie soll mal wild ordner löschen. nur win 98 war unbeindruckt.
wenns um sicherheit und redunanz geht, hat linux viele vorteile. aber für ein endanwender liegt die nutzbarkeit bei 0, gefühlt. leider gibts keine x86 hardware für enduser die foss ist und es reale nutzerszenarien gibt. da müssen wir uns halt bücken für die großen player.


----------



## efdev (1. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> root hat auch standartmäßig unter ubuntu kein password gesetzt.



Also als ich das letzte mal Ubuntu installiert hab kam das im Installationswizard dran 



> in die konsole kann ich strg+v nicht benutzen, nur per rechtsklick.


Strg+Shift+V und C für kopieren in der Konsole 



> aber für ein endanwender liegt die nutzbarkeit bei 0


Vielleicht für dich und für andere aber es gibt auch genug die glücklich damit sind


----------



## Stryke7 (1. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> mir gehts darum das ich das gebaute nbfc nach /opt/ verschieben kann wie in der anleitung. geht nicht, mein user acc is kein root account und folglich nicht der besitzer.


Das ist auch gut so.  Das ist unter Windows übrigens genauso. Dort kannst du auch auf gewisse Systemordner nicht zugreifen. 
Unter Linux hast du jedoch die Möglichkeit, dir unbeschränkten Zugriff zu verschaffen, wenn es wirklich nötig ist.


takan schrieb:


> root hat auch standartmäßig unter ubuntu kein password gesetzt.


Du wurdest bei der Installation aufgefordert, eines zu setzen. Das ist auch SEHR stark empfohlen.

Allerdings gibt Linux dem User die absolute Macht, das beinhaltet auch, den root Account offen zu lassen. 


takan schrieb:


> in die konsole kann ich strg+v nicht benutzen, nur per rechtsklick.


Das ist in der Tat ein spannendes Thema.  Bei Windows kannst du nur über das Kontextmenü des Fensters (!!!) etwas in die Konsole kopieren. Gar nicht anders.

Bei Linux gibt es verschiedene Ansätze. 
Im Büro haben wir eingestellt, dass alles, was markiert wird, automatisch kopiert wird, und mit einem einfachen rechten Mausklick eingefügt.

Standard bei Gnome ist, das Menü dafür mit der rechten Maustaste auszuklappen. Das ist auch nicht schlecht.
Übrigens kannst du in Gnome direkt in der Konsole per Tastatur kopieren, dafür musst du allerdings zusätzlich Shift drücken.

Die Tastenkombi ist also nicht mehr Strg+C/V,  sondern Strg+Shift+C/V.  Das sollte bei dir funktionieren, probiere es mal aus. 


Und wenn es gar nicht anders geht, kann man mit Sicherheit auch ändern, welche Tastenkombination in der Konsole funktioniert. 


takan schrieb:


> und sudo und allowroot=false macht sinn wenns nen system ist wo sich haufen leute einloggen bzw. es ein webserver ist, bei dem jeder verbindungen aufbauen kann. dann gibts noch fail2ban zum weiteren absichern gegen bruteforcen.
> aber als endanwender mit dslite. meh. macht das 0 sinn. ohne tunnelendpunkt dort im netzwerk/system kannste keine verbindung aufbauen. für mich persönlich ist es einfach nur ein knüppel zwischen die beine.


Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Warum kannst du dich ohne root nicht einloggen? 


takan schrieb:


> wenn man jahrelang mit linux gearbeitet hat, kennt man seine tricks für seine ziele. als anfänger ist sowas meist nur ein knüppel zwischen die beine wenn man von windows umsteigt.
> 
> erst gewöhnt man sich um und dann merkt man dass man erst nachgooglen  muss und viel lesen muss, damit man sein linux einrichten kann, das man  es wie gewohnt nutzen kann.


Wenn man etwas neues lernt, muss man lernen. Große Überraschung.

Schau dir mal an, wie sich neue Nutzer anderer Betriebssysteme schwer tun ...  dagegen ist GNU/Linux mit Gnome noch sehr nutzerfreundlich.


takan schrieb:


> das sicherste os um bricken zu verhindern war win 98. da hat nen youtuber seine omi drangesetzt zum spaß und ihr gesagt sie soll mal wild ordner löschen. nur win 98 war unbeindruckt.


Ich hab Windows 98 genutzt, und das war definitiv nicht so geil. 

Stell dir vor, du steckst einen USB-Stick ein, und der funktioniert nicht, bevor du nicht von der dabeiliegenden Diskette manuell den Treiber im System registriert hast ...     


takan schrieb:


> wenns um sicherheit und redunanz geht, hat linux viele vorteile. aber für ein endanwender liegt die nutzbarkeit bei 0, gefühlt.


Ich fand den Einstieg ganz am Anfang ein bisschen sperrig, aber recht bald ändert sich das. Mittlerweile ist es so weit, dass ich unter Windows häufig cygwin starte, weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich eine Aufgabe mit Windows eigenen Programmen lösen kann. 


takan schrieb:


> leider gibts keine x86 hardware für enduser die foss ist und es reale nutzerszenarien gibt. da müssen wir uns halt bücken für die großen player.


Was willst du denn genau? 
Tuxedo Computer stellt perfekt auf Linux abgestimmte Laptops her.  Die ganzen großen Business-Notebooks, wie Thinkpads und Dell XPS, laufen auch alle hervorragend mit Linux. MacBooks sind auch noch relativ beliebt, obwohl es hier manchmal ein paar Problemchen mit Treibern gibt, wenn diese seltsame Fehlfunktionen von Hardware ausgleichen müssen, die nirgendwo dokumentiert sind. 

Die ganzen "Bastelboards" wie Raspberry Pis und andere sind ebenfalls sehr offen und natürlich komplett kompatibel. 

Fast alle Handys der Welt laufen auf einer Linux Distribution. 

Die meisten Server laufen mit verschiedenen Linux Distributionen. 

Was für Hardware suchst du denn, die nicht deine Anforderungen erfüllt?


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



efdev schrieb:


> Strg+Shift+V und C für kopieren in der Konsole



Was Windows überhaupt nicht kann.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich fände es besser wenn man das beim Start abfragen würde (nicht nur bei der Serverinstallation mit Sicherheitsupdates). Dann wäre das nicht so schwierig einzurichten (man könnte auch einfach die Optionen in software-properties-gtk einbauen).
> So wie es bis Win 8.1 war fand ich es am Besten.



Da kann man auch einfach manuell in die Taksleiste gehen und die Updates installieren lassen. Wenn man es mal nicht macht, ist es auch nicht so schlimm, da bei Linux die Sicherheitsupdates sofort kommen und nicht erst 3 Wochen später wie bei Windows, weil der letzte Patchday gerade vorbei ist.


----------



## takan (2. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

wie gesagt, es ist eine gefühlte 0% nutzbarkeit. klar kann man damit super sachen realsieren etc. intel macht ja nicht umsonst ihr windriver für carrier grade und realtime. zwar ist deren hardwareliste uralt, aber soll ja kein crysis drauf laufen.

also ich konnt bei der unbntu 18.04 installation nur ein sudo password setzen, kein root. naja ging ja per console das pw zu setzen. und unter gnome/gdm muss man auch erst als root laufen lassen bzw allowroot reinschreiben oder so. sonst kannste nicht als alternativen user rein. kann sein das es eine ältere seite war. 
und unter steamos wird auch kein root pw gesetzt. leider ist deren version gerade am rumbuggen mit vega grakas und deren treiber. nach der installation haste keine bildausgabe. 
zwar gibts unter reddit ein workaround, der hat aber nicht so wirklich geklappt. 

und android, naja, die hardware ist reinster schrott weil die hersteller updates bereitstellen sollen und nur können. google updatet zwar seine apps aber android updates selbst sind fehlanzeige. wenn mein s3 neo mal den geist aufgibt und das fairphone genau dann im angebot ist, will ich den schnapper machen. ich hab damals solange mein altes nokia mit symbian s60 genutzt bis es nicht mehr konnte. schönes microusb und klinke. was wollte man mehr. 

letzte android-sicherheitspatch-ebene ist der 01.08.2016, alter 3.4 kernel. wenn ich mal ein usb datenkabel mal wieder in der hand hab, überlege ich oder werf ne münze und mach lineage drauf. aber mal gucken was dann nichit funktioniert, das ist auch sone sache. 
nen rpi hab ich auch rumliegen mit einer viel zu großen 64gb karte, gab früher kostenlose colocation vom rpi bei dem ein oder anderem hoster, 1tb traffic und 100mbits uplink. für lau. wäre perfekt gewesen für ein teamspeak. mal gucken obs sowas noch gibt.


----------



## Zeiss (2. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> wie gesagt, es ist eine gefühlte 0% nutzbarkeit.



Wenn ich das so lese, was du von dir gibst, dann ist ein klassischen Layer 8 Problem und kein Problem von Linux.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> also ich konnt bei der unbntu 18.04 installation nur ein sudo password setzen, kein root. naja ging ja per console das pw zu setzen. und unter gnome/gdm muss man auch erst als root laufen lassen bzw allowroot reinschreiben oder so. sonst kannste nicht als alternativen user rein. kann sein das es eine ältere seite war.



Du setzt einfach das Passwort für den ersten Nutzer, mit dem man sich dann per sudo Rootrechte verschaffen kann. Ein extra sudo-Passwort gibt es nicht.
Der Login als Root ist bei den meisten Systemen aus Sicherheitsgründen reaktiviert. Auch wenn man immer wieder IoTs findet, bei denen das vermasselt wurde und man einen offenen Rootzugang findet.
Wirklich vorgesehen als Root zu arbeiten ist es nur bei wenigen Distris, wie Kali oder Parrot, aber da geht man auch davon aus, dass sich die Nutzer auskennen. 

Wenn du fürs Kopieren Rootrechte benötigst, gibt es drei Möglichkeiten mindestens. 
1.) Rechtsklick auf Ordner im Dateimanager -> "als Superuser öffnen" / "als Systemverwalter öffnen"
2.) sudo cp Datei1 Datei2
3.) gksu bzw. sudo nautilus


----------



## colormix (4. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Was die Leute immer an Ubuntu so gut  finden ????
ich hatte es gestern mal geschafft es auf meinem 2. PC auf USB Stick  Ubuntu 
zu installieren und ich sehnte  mich wieder sehr zu meinem Lunbntu zurück,
das Lbuntu ist so ähnlich aufgebaut wie das MS Windows es ist alles leicht zu finden und man kann  fast alles Eingestellen  auch die Fenster Optik -> (es sieht einfach besser aus )  bei  Ubuntu  das nicht geht .
Das  Lbuntu 14.4 64 läuft auf meinem Älterem PC  Q8300 8 GB  AMD GK etwas schneller als das zu vorige  Vista 64 .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer an Ubuntu so gut  finden ????
> ich hatte es gestern mal geschafft es auf meinem 2. PC auf USB Stick  Ubuntu
> zu installieren und ich sehnte  mich wieder sehr zu meinem Lunbntu zurück,
> das Lbuntu ist so ähnlich aufgebaut wie das MS Windows es ist alles leicht zu finden und man kann  fast alles Eingestellen ,auch die Fenster Optik  was bei  Ubuntu nicht geht .
> Das  Lbuntu 14.4 64 lauft auf meinem Älterem PC I Q8300 8 GB etwas schneller als das Vista 64 das vorher drauf war .



Ich bitte um eine Schallplatte mit Kratzer mit folgendem Inhalt: Für Lubuntu 14.04 ist der Support bereits 2017 beendet worden, weil die Pakete dafür in universe liegen.


----------



## colormix (4. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

ja in der Zahl habe ich mich vertan bin auch grade am Windows PC ohne Schallplatte,
heute morgen kam jedenfalls ein Systemupdate  mit 1 x Neu booten das ganze 100 x angenehmer als mit einem Windows PC mit Windows Updates *g*,
auch so meiner Erfahrungen bis jetzt, MS Windows vs. Linux, bei Linux  gehen die Updates eine ganze ecke flotter  und schneller ein Fehlerhaftes Update unter Linux hatte ich noch nie .

OT
Frisch aufgesetztes  Lubuntu, Ubuntu  Updates nur ca. 350 MB , Windows 10 über 5 GB nee das hier nicht mehr ins Haus kommt .

Was  mir bislang aufgefallen ist Lubuntu ist offenbar besser geeignet wenn man eine GK von AMD hat Standard Treiber besser oder vorhanden,
 Ubuntu keine3 Treiber vorhanden NV wird aber im Software Center angezeigt bei  Lubuntu nicht .


----------



## takan (5. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, was du von dir gibst, dann ist ein klassischen Layer 8 Problem und kein Problem von Linux.



kann sein das es aus deiner sicht layer 8 wäre. das zeigt doch nur auf das solche communities die leute die solche probleme haben nicht verstehen und unfreundlich sind. klar mags leute geben die nett und aufopferungsbereit sind einen noob zu helfen mit den problemen.
ich hoffe es wird bald jmd gibt der genug spaß daran hat von noobs ubuntu "bricken" und nen script bastelt, das angeblich helfen soll bei irgendwas, erstmal das root pw ändert per sudo, weil die ubuntu installation das nicht hinbekommt. freue mich schon.

also mein problem, ich will nbfc installieren und nutzen damit ich eventuell die lüfter steuern kann oder sehen kann ob die an die 100% rangehen zum kühlen. zweitens möcht ich gerne den maximalen kerntakt der cpu aufn laptop drosseln damit sich das teil nicht abschaltet. 
ich konnte nbfc bauen. das tutorial verweiß micht darauf hin, das bild nach /opt zu kopieren. ich dacht könnt ich ja per drag and drop machen. ne muss das per sudo machen und mich erstmal verrenken zwischen cli und window manager. 
ich weiß nbfc funktioniert auf dem laptop und ein profil existiert schon, ein user habe ich hier getroffen der mir sagte was ich im profil ändern müsste bzw. wovon ich es ableiten kann. aber dahin will erstmal hinkommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> zweitens möcht ich gerne den maximalen kerntakt der cpu aufn laptop drosseln damit sich das teil nicht abschaltet.



Dann tausche mal die Wärmeleitpaste aus und reinige die Lüfter/Kanäle.
Zudem scheint deine Shift-Taste defekt zu sein. Das ist in Foren ungern gesehen, weil es einfach den Eindruck "hingerotzt" macht. Entsprechend reagieren dann die anderen Benutzer.


----------



## Zeiss (5. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> kann sein das es aus deiner sicht layer 8 wäre. das zeigt doch nur auf das solche communities die leute die solche probleme haben nicht verstehen und unfreundlich sind.



Okay, die Wahrheit wird als Unfreundlichkeit abgestempelt, von mir aus. Das ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache.



takan schrieb:


> ich hoffe es wird bald jmd gibt der genug spaß daran hat von noobs ubuntu "bricken" und nen script bastelt, das angeblich helfen soll bei irgendwas, erstmal das root pw ändert per sudo, weil die ubuntu installation das nicht hinbekommt. freue mich schon.



Und dann brauchst du noch jemanden, der die nach dem Kacken den Hintern abwischt? 

So ein Schwachsinn braucht nur derjenige, der nicht gewillt ist etwas zu lernen. Oder wo ist das Problem das hier auf der Bash einzutippen:


```
sudo su - 
passwd
```



takan schrieb:


> zweitens möcht ich gerne den maximalen kerntakt der cpu aufn laptop drosseln damit sich das teil nicht abschaltet.



Und das Problem ist genau wo? Cpufreqd ist dein Freund....



takan schrieb:


> ich konnte nbfc bauen. das tutorial verweiß micht darauf hin, das bild nach /opt zu kopieren. ich dacht könnt ich ja per drag and drop machen. ne muss das per sudo machen und mich erstmal verrenken zwischen cli und window manager.



Wen DU die Berechtigung und Ownership von Linux-Verzeichnisstruktur nicht verstehst oder verstehen willst, dann ist es kein Problem von Linux, sondern DEIN EIGENES.

Das /opt Verzeichnis gehört dem root!!! Und deswegen brauchst du root-Rechte um da was reinzukopieren, so einfach ist das.

@DJKuhpisse: Du bist auch unfreundlich und willst den armen Noobs nicht helfen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



> @DJKuhpisse: Du bist auch unfreundlich und will den armen Noobs nicht helfen...


Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe sehr wohl sinnvolle Vorschläge gemacht. Statt Ursachenbehandlung macht er Symtombehandlung.
Das unterstütze ich nicht.


----------



## takan (6. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

TuT MiR lEID das ich kein 1337 elaborierte linux community sprache spreche sonDErn mich Kreuzweise durch enGLISCH sprachige sachen seit jahrzehnten bewege.

mir egal ob ich eine vw kassiere oder nicht, linux community ist manchmal echt ein kindergarten. und pcgh hat mittlerweile auch mit der masse an leuten zu kämpfen die ihr forum zumüllen etc. pp. will mich nicht rausreden, und eventuell habe ich auch dazu beigetragen.
deswegen ist und bleibt windows ein monopol, weil die linux leute nichts gebacken bekommen eine richtige alternative zu erschaffen. gibt nur ansätze intentionen und irgendeine designentscheidung es für erfahrende windows user schwerer macht als sollte umzusteigen. 
windows hat ein haufen boardmittel mit denen macht gut zurecht bekommt und eine große toolsammlung die einfach ist, auch für noobs, diese auszuführen. 

ich werde die topic meiden und nicht mehr öl ins (eventuell selbstgelegte) feuer kippen. zumindest habe ich mit dem erstellen das threads belegt, das ein post dazu führt, dass andere leute 8 seiten lang, irgendwann andere themen diskutieren, als der threadersteller es gedacht hatte. sehs mal aus einer anderen perspektive, eine komplett andere, und bewerte wie gut ich als troll war diesen thread aufzumachen. hab erst nach 8 seiten wieder reingeguckt.

und cpufreq, gibt keine seite im ubuntu wiki, sondern nur foren, dann gäbe es noch andere mittel bei ubuntu, nur habe ich deren namen gerade vergessen. wlp etc. habe ich erneuert und alles saubergemacht. bin ja kein hardware anfänger.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Welches Tools fehlen dir z.B. in den Paketquellen von Ubuntu?


> deswegen ist und bleibt windows ein monopol, weil die linux leute nichts  gebacken bekommen eine richtige alternative zu erschaffen. gibt nur  ansätze intentionen und irgendeine designentscheidung es für erfahrende  windows user schwerer macht als sollte umzusteigen.


Erfahrene Windows-Benutzer müssen sich umstellen. Ein erfahrener Linux-Benutzer muss sich bei Windows auch umstellen. 

Zur CPU-Frequenz: site:wiki.ubuntuusers.de prozessortaktung at DuckDuckGo
Der erste Treffer sollte für dich interessant sein.


----------



## colormix (7. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

[QUOTE ] deswegen ist und bleibt windows ein monopol, weil die linux leute nichts gebacken bekommen .[/QUOTE]

in dem Punkte hat er aber Recht ,
z.b. geht unter Linux nie die Tastatur Richtig , 
Taste @  , Taste "Rollen"   unter Linux ohne Funktion ,
 diese Taste brauche ich   um meinem USB Switch umzuschalten  , 
bei dem USB Switch handelt es  sich um einem der ohne Treiber aus kommt und mit  jedem  BS funktioniert ,
es ist egal  ob Windows 98 oder Vista bis 7/10 .

Es sind hat zu wenig die  Linux  überhaupt nutzten , 
ob das aber in ferner Zukunft so bleibt ist offen das kann sich auch  mal ändern ,
leider haben wir in der Schule die Linux Foren Sprache auch nicht gehabt *h*,
naja Linux kostet kein Extra Geld daher ist  das  nicht so schlimm wenn etwas nicht funktioniert .


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



takan schrieb:


> TuT MiR lEID das ich kein 1337 elaborierte linux community sprache spreche sonDErn mich Kreuzweise durch enGLISCH sprachige sachen seit jahrzehnten bewege.



Jedoch sind wir hier in einem Deutschen Forum und da werden Substantive und Satzanfänge immer noch Großgeschrieben. Das ließt sich einfach *******.


----------



## colormix (7. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

ot 
naja in fast jeden  forum sind s.g. oberlehrer  unterwegs die  selbst meist nichts zum thema beitragen können/wollen aber auf die rechtschreibung hinweisen ,
deutsche  kleingartenkolonie im deutschem forum .


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> ot
> naja in fast jeden  forum sind s.g. oberlehrer  unterwegs die  selbst meist nichts zum thema beitragen können/wollen aber auf die rechtschreibung hinweisen ,
> deutsche  kleingartenkolonie im deutschem forum .



Ich vertrete hier ja immer die Meinung, dass es ausreicht, wenn man einen Beitrag ohne Mühe verstehen kann.

Dennoch ist es schon außergewöhnlich, sich für eine Missachtung aller Rechtschreib- und Grammatikregeln einzusetzen.


----------



## colormix (7. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> he verstehen kann.
> 
> Dennoch ist es schon außergewöhnlich, sich für eine Missachtung aller Rechtschreib- und Grammatikregeln einzusetzen.



Willlste jetzt als Foren Rechtschreib-Inspektor mit einem Zollstock rum rennen 
und  jeden Beitrag auf Rechtschreib- Fehler  vermessen ? das ist vermessen .

Außerdem es gibt Ausländer es gibt EU Ausländer die nicht perfekt Deutsch sprechen/schreiben .,

alles klein schreiben mache ich manch mal  , es zwingt dich ja keiner so was zu lesen .


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Wenn jemand Hilfe will, sollte man seine Beiträge schon lesen können. Sonst kann er sich das sparen.


----------



## Körschgen (7. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> in dem Punkte hat er aber Recht ,
> z.b. geht unter Linux nie die Tastatur Richtig




So ein Bullshit...

Dass du nicht der hellste bist, hast du schon mehrmals bewiesen, aber eine Tastatur unter Linux einzustellen ist schon so ziemlich das simpelste...


Noch nie hatte ich oben genannte Probleme...


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Wie immer, das Problem hockt vor'm PC.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> So ein Bullshit...
> 
> Dass du nicht der hellste bist, hast du schon mehrmals bewiesen, aber eine Tastatur unter Linux einzustellen ist schon so ziemlich das simpelste...
> 
> ...


den  Bullshit  schreibst du hier 1. kann man da nichts einstellen und 2.
hat das unter Linux  noch nie funktioniert auch damals bei Suse  nicht,
wenn ich immer meinen PC erst ausschalten muss "Linux " damit der USB umschaltet greife ich dann lieber wieder wieder zu Windows ,
diese Funktion brauche  ich nämlich sehr oft "Rollen und die Taste @"
und du weißt nicht ein mal wo für diese Taste ist "Rollen" ?


----------



## fipS09 (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Warum sollte die Taste @ nicht unter Linux funktionieren?

@ @ @ @ @

gesendet per Ubuntu, funktioniert genau wie unter Windows.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ich weiß nicht welches Linux Wirklichkeit gut ist man bekommt generell keine Infos von Leuten die Ahnung  haben und der Rest liest nur vom Waschzettel irgendwas ab  .

Bei keiner Linux Version wurde  hier jemals die PC und Notebook Tastatur vollständig  Richtig unterstützt  nur  halb    und schlecht , es fehlt ja noch das man bald wieder OE für Ö schreiben muss das  wenige funktioniert grade noch sehr halbherzig unter Linux ,
bei keiner Linux Version gibt es eine Einstellung Windows Deutsch Tastatur  , nur Deutsch und da fehlen paar Tasten   Funktionen ganz  .

Mich interessiert es ebenfalls wie den TE was man empfehlen kann  ein OT Kram  mehr vom Bild*z Leser das ist keine Hilfe .

vll muss man bei Linux noch paar Jahre warten  bis alles funktioniert auch die PC Tastatur Richtig .


----------



## fipS09 (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> mich interessiert es ebenfalls wie den TE was man empfehlen kann und wieder kein OT Kram  mehr vom Bild*z Leser das ist keine Hilfe .


Dir zu sagen daß du Bullshit redest ist auch eine Hilfe. Was passiert denn wenn du die Taste "Rollen" drückst während du im Terminalmodus bist? (STRG+ALT+F1). Geht's um einen KVM Switch oder wofür brauchst du die Taste?

Kleiner Tipp: Weniger meckern und zielgerichteter Fragen, wenn du das Problem nicht erläuterst sondern einfach behauptest Linux hätte generell Probleme mit Tastaturen, bekommst du halt auch entsprechende Antworten.


----------



## Körschgen (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> bei keiner Linux Version gibt es eine Einstellung Windows Deutsch Tastatur  , nur Deutsch und da fehlen paar Tasten   Funktionen ganz  .
> 
> 
> vll muss man bei Linux noch paar Jahre warten  bis alles funktioniert auch die PC Tastatur Richtig .




Wie wäre es, wenn du anständige Fragen stellst, statt so einen Mist zu behaupten.

Es ist nämlich schlicht und ergreifend falsch.

Ich frage mich eher, wie man das nicht schaffen kann...



Will man es möglichst einfach haben, dann Manjaro mit dem bevorzugten Desktop...

Gut sind außerdem noch Pop!Os und elementaryOS.


----------



## shadie (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> vll muss man bei Linux noch paar Jahre warten  bis alles funktioniert auch die PC Tastatur Richtig .



Ufff also das plättet mich ja jetzt schon 

Weder bei meinem PI, noch bei meinem Unraid server oder HTPC und Laptop welche unter Linux laufen habe ich Probleme mit der Tastatur?!

Wenn du geführte Instalationen wie z.B. unter Ubuntu oder Manjaro nutzt, dann kannst du Sprache der Tastatur + Tastaturlayout nutzen.
Wer es da verkackt, bei dem geht dann eben die @ Taste nicht.
Kann man aber ja im nachhinein einstellen.

Also man kann Linux ja viel vorwerfen, wo es noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt aber die tastatur?!


Ich nutze es auf meinem Gaming Rechner nur nicht, weil die Themen die aktuell rund um Gaming noch in der Mache sind (Natives Gaming über Steam auch für Windows Titel unter Linux, noch nicht rund laufen.
So war es bei meinem letzten Test zumindest.

Für alles andere, office, multimedia, serveranwendungen, virtualisierungen, kleinere Aufgaben für den PI, nutze ich Linux schon lange und bin zufrieden damit.
Wenn es eine Lösung in Sachen Gaming gibt, die für all die bescheuerten Launcher funzt, wechsel ich gerne auch den Gaming knecht von mir und meiner Frau zu Linux.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Es gibt gewisse Schrotttastaturen, die Probleme machen. Ich rate zu PS/2-Tastaturen, denn die funktionieren immer.


----------



## Zeiss (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Bei keiner Linux Version wurde hier jemals die PC und Notebook Tastatur vollständig Richtig unterstützt nur halb und schlecht , es fehlt ja noch das man bald wieder OE für Ö schreiben muss das wenige funktioniert grade noch sehr halbherzig unter Linux ,
> bei keiner Linux Version gibt es eine Einstellung Windows Deutsch Tastatur , nur Deutsch und da fehlen paar Tasten Funktionen ganz .



Was für eine gequirlte ********.... Meine Cherry G85 wird vollständig unterstützt, auch die Zusatztasten, auch die Umlaute sind da und auch das @ Zeichen... Auch die Tastatur meines Dells E6500 wird vollständig unterstützt, funktioniert alles, die Beleuchtung, die Helligkeitseinstellungen und etc.

Wenn du sowohl unfähig als auch unwillig bist (und das bist du!), dann solltest du es echt lassen.

Im Übrigen gibt es keine Windows-Tastatur! Es gibt eine deutsche Tastatur mit Windows-Tasten.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn du die Taste "Rollen" drückst während du im Terminalmodus bist? (STRG+ALT+F1). Geht's um einen KVM Switch oder wofür brauchst du die Taste?
> .



Normalerweise  blinkt  die LED meines USB Switch und PC Beep mal kurz  
bei Linux  passiert nichts  Taste ohne Funktion .

 (@) wenn man Strg+Alt und Taste Q drückt auch keine Funktion mehr , das heißt ich kann unter Linux praktisch nie eine Email schreiben das geht nur sehr umständlich mit der Bildschirm Tastatur .
Das Problem war früher unter Suse schon vorhanden und ist Aktuell immer noch vorhanden bei Lbuntu und Ubuntu Linux, egal ob Alte  oder Neue Version .


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt gewisse Schrotttastaturen, die Probleme machen. Ich rate zu PS/2-Tastaturen, denn die funktionieren immer.


Es funktioniert bei keiner Tastatur und auch nicht beim Notebook NICHT,  mal Richtig lesen.
Ja die Neuen Tastaturen sind meist Schrott  und halten nicht lange das hatten wir in vergangener Zeit sehr oft ,
eine Alte gute Cherry Tastatur hin gegen hält da  ist noch nie eine kaputt gegangen , diese Tastaturen benötigen keinen Extra Treiber um zu funktionieren die gehen auch mit MS Dos .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Es funktioniert bei keiner Tastatur und auch nicht beim Notebook NICHT,  mal Richtig lesen.
> Ja die Neuen Tastaturen sind meist Schrott  und halten nicht lange das hatten wir in vergangener Zeit sehr oft ,
> eine Alte gute Cherry Tastatur hin gegen hält da  ist noch nie eine kaputt gegangen , diese Tastaturen benötigen keinen Extra Treiber um zu funktionieren die gehen auch mit MS Dos .


Ich würde mal das Tastaturlayout korrekt einstellen. Bei mir funktioniert Ö. @ wird übrigens per AltGr+Q eingegeben. Schon immer.


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde mal das Tastaturlayout korrekt einstellen.



Das geht sogar über die Konsole: Deutsche Tastatur in der Ubuntu Konsole einrichten - CHIP
Ansonsten wird man normalerweise schon bei der Installation nach Sprache und Tastaturlayout gefragt.


----------



## efdev (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Gerade libinput mal nachgeschaut anscheinend ist die "Rollen"-Taste bei mir auch nicht belegt aber sie funktioniert


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde mal das Tastaturlayout korrekt einstellen. Bei mir funktioniert Ö. @ wird übrigens per AltGr+Q eingegeben. Schon immer.



Alle Umlaute gehen ganz normal aber keine Sonderzeichen und Sonder Tasten der Tastatur nur eine Ausnahme "Taste Print geht " für Screen Kopie


----------



## fotoman (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Dass du nicht der hellste bist, hast du  schon mehrmals bewiesen, aber eine Tastatur unter Linux einzustellen ist  schon so ziemlich das simpelste...


Warum gibt es dann bei Ubuntu  ganze 7 deutsche Layouts (die mit "Mac" nicht mitgezählt)? Simpel ist für mich was anders.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Auch die Tastatur meines Dells E6500 wird vollständig unterstützt, funktioniert alles, die Beleuchtung, die Helligkeitseinstellungen und etc.


Vieleicht kannst Du mir dann ja einen Tipp geben, welches Tastatur-Layout ich beim Thinkpad x220 wählen muss (oder welche aktuelle Distri ohne RollingRelease und im Idelfall mit >1 Jahr Supprt), damit das alles funktioniert. Auf sowas wie suspend to ram/disk kann man anfänglich noch verzichten, aber Lautstärke, Display-Helligkeit, WLan usw. wären schon ganz schön ohne alles von Hand konfigurieren zu müssen.

Welches Layout ich für meinen Schweizer Netbook wählen musste, habe ich nie heraus gefunden. Aber der hat sowieso beim zuklappen des Displays (also wohl suspend to disk) das Dateisystem zerschossen. Das Atom-Gerät auch nie offiziell von Linux unterstützt, wie so einge andere Windows-Geräte, die hier noch herum stehen.

Aber klar, die deutsche Standard-Tastatur am Desktop funktioniert bei mir problemlos unter Linux. Obwohl ich selbst da nie weiss, welches der 6 deutschen Layouts ich denn auswählen soll. Windows stelle ich auf Deutsch und bein fertig.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



efdev schrieb:


> Gerade libinput mal nachgeschaut anscheinend ist die "Rollen"-Taste bei mir auch nicht belegt aber sie funktioniert



Bei mir generell nie bei Linux,
 normalerweise kommt wenn man die drückt ein kurzer Beep , manche Ext. HW benötigt   diese Taste um was extra zu  schalten ,
hier ein System Unabhängiger  USB Switch z.b. , dieser System Unabhängiger  USB Switch funktioniert sogar am TV  Receiver mit PC Tastatur


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Alle Umlaute gehen ganz normal aber keine Sonderzeichen und Sonder Tasten der Tastatur nur eine Ausnahme "Taste Print geht " für Screen Kopie



Welche Sonderzeichen gehen denn nicht?
ich bitte um eine Auflistung.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Gar-keine aber alle Umlaute gehen  !
Modern ist kein Linux wenn nicht mal handelsübliche Sherry  PC Tastaturen  nicht mal voll unterstützt wird. 

Das mit System Unabhängiger USB Switch funktioniert  ist sehr Wichtig  weil mehrere PCs  und ich zwei Große Backup Platten zur Daten System Sicherung,
 verwende  eine Art von Tastaturen die keine speziellen Treiber brauchen mit "jedem BS funktionieren auch MS Dos "sogar am meinem TV Receiver.

ACHTUNG der  USB Switch schaltet zwar Automatisch auf den Richtigen PC auch bei Linux nur wenn ich 2 oder 3 PCs laufen habe dann braucht man die Taste "Roll heißt hier  Taste >>Scroll Lock<<"  um von PC 1 auf 2 zu  schalten, genau diese Taste hat unter Linux keine Funktion und das ist sehr ärgerlich !


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



> Modern ist kein Linux wenn nicht mal handelsübliche Sherry  PC Tastaturen  nicht mal voll unterstützt wird.


Teste mal bitte das @. Funktioniert es mit AltGr+Q?
Was ist mit dem Euro?
AltGr+E?
Strg+Alt ist ein Irrsinn den Microsoft eingeführt hat.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Teste mal bitte das @. Funktioniert es mit AltGr+Q?
> Was ist mit dem Euro?
> AltGr+E?
> Strg+Alt ist ein Irrsinn den Microsoft eingeführt hat.



€  geht auch nicht,
 ich sagte keine Sonder Zeichen damit meine ich Alle auf der PC Tastatur !
Hier mit Ubuntu und Lbuntu das gleiche Problem und das habe ich nicht das 1 x das hatte ich früher auch schon mit Linux genau das gleiche Problem , 
damals Suse und Ubuntu 9.x heute 18.x mit gleichem Problem wie damals .

Im PC Bereich sollte eine PC Tastatur Standard sein,  eine spezielle Linux Tastatur habe ich noch nie gesehen .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Was passiert wenn du im Texteditor AltGr+E drückst?
Welche Distribution?
Ich vermute eher ein PEBCAD-Problem.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Das gleiche geht  NICHT  im Text Editor, nicht im Text Programm,nicht im Email Programm nicht im Firefox .

Bei Linux muss ich immer unständlich die  On Screen Tastatur nehmen wenn ich die Sonderzeichen brauche da geht aber die Taste Scroll/Lock  auch nicht .

Das man es auch bei  Neuen Linux Versionen nicht mal hin bekommt das Alle Sonder Zeichen  einer PC üblichen Tastatur gegen ist schon ein Ding nicht war .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Hast du es mit AltGr gemacht?


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

nee die ich unter Windows nutze die linke,
 ich bin aber mit Linux nicht on sondern mit Windows 7 grade


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> nee die ich unter Windows nutze die linke,
> ich bin aber mit Linux nicht on sondern mit Windows 7 grade



Ich gebe auf.
Zum Vergleich:
Am Auto wird das Gas über ein Pedal bestimmt.
colormix: Mein Motorrad hat kein Pedal.

So wird das nix.
Entweder man verabschiedet sich von Windows-eigenen Kombinationen, die der Rest der Welt nicht nutzt oder man bleibt bei Windows. Such dir was aus.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich gebe auf.
> Zum Vergleich:
> Am Auto wird das Gas über ein Pedal bestimmt.
> colormix: Mein Motorrad hat kein Pedal.
> ...



Ja genau nun stellt dir mal vor bei einem anderem Auto wäre Gas Pedal  mit Bremse vertauscht was das für ein Chaos geben würde .
Mit @@  GR Alt  geht @@ aber nicht die Roll Screen/Lock Taste nicht.

Wenn ich auf der Tastatur die Internet Taste drücke geht statt Browser  das Terminal Fenster  auf .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Dann würde ich den Hotkey einfach mal konfigurieren.
Geht über lxhotkey unter LXDE.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

die 2. Sache ist noch Firefox speicher keine Passwörter mehr auch bei der Akkuellen Version nicht ob wohl das angeschaltet ist , 
ich habe gar keine Windows Pfade mehr drin im Profile die alle auf default stehen ,
besser als Windows 10 zwar aber diese Kleinigkeiten bei Linux nerven nun mal


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Das liegt nicht am Linux. Prüfe das in einer VM, falls es weiterhin besteht melde den Fehler bei Mozilla.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

wo ran soll das sonst liegen wenn das gleiche Profile von Windows nutze und es für Linux 
noch etwas angepasst hatte, die Pfad Einstellungen die ich hatte bei Linux alle auf defult stehen wiel Linux logischerweise kein LW g:\ kennt.
Extra Neues Profile erstellen kommt auf keinem Fall infrage das macht mir zu viel Arbeit  mit den ganzen  gewohnten Links und Voreinstellungen .

Komischerweise tritt dieser Fehler beim Thunderbird nicht auf und auf dem PC habe noch eine ganz alte Version vom TB


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Dann stimmen einfach die FF-Versionen von Windows und Linux nicht überein.


----------



## colormix (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

im Prinzip müsste das gleich sein , an den FF Funktionen unter Linux ist doch nichts anderes als unter Windows ,
Es geht ja alles auch die Add-ons problemlos nur speichert FF permanent keine User Daten mehr obwohl die Cookies normal funktionieren.


 Thunderbird  funktioniert bei mir  genauso wie unter Windows , die Email Zugängen   Passwörter alle  da,  bei Firefox alles weg, das ist bestimmt nur ein Pfad  oder Verschlüsselung die mit Linux  nicht überein stimmt, alles andere geht ja die Lese Zeichen sind ja auch vorhanden .


----------



## Körschgen (8. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Was bei Linux auch noch fehlt ist eine Import Funktion des Browser und Email Kontos für Umsteiger, das ist fummelei wenn man das von Hand machen muss




Wovon redest du?

Jeder Browser hat Sync Funktionen oder Möglichkeiten zum Import/Export.

Mail Konto importieren?

-> Mailprogramm aufmachen -> Email Daten eingeben.

Was zu Hölle hast du für Probleme?!


Die meisten Distros/Desktops haben auch integrierte Möglichkeiten.

Bei Gnome gibst du einmal dein Mail/Kalender/Google/Wasauchimmer Konto an und hast es dann automatisch in den passenden Apps -> Kontakte, Evolution Mail/ Thunderbird, Kalender...


----------



## colormix (9. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht am Linux. Prüfe das in einer VM, falls es weiterhin besteht melde den Fehler bei Mozilla.



Das dauert alles sehr lange ich habe keine Zeit,
deswegen  will ich auch kein Windows 10 u.a ich habe keine Zeit für die Microsoft System Spielereien diese Massen an Updates Berge von mehreren  GBs dauert hier über den un gedrosselten Wlan Anschluss bis zu 6 Stunden das ganze so wie installieren .
Linux dauert mir auch zulange das Installieren.


----------



## Körschgen (9. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Aber sonst geht es dir noch gut?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das dauert alles sehr lange ich habe keine Zeit,
> deswegen  will ich auch kein Windows 10 u.a ich habe keine Zeit für die Microsoft System Spielereien diese Massen an Updates Berge von mehreren  GBs dauert hier über den un gedrosselten Wlan Anschluss bis zu 6 Stunden das ganze so wie installieren .
> Linux dauert mir auch zulange das Installieren.


Wir sollte eine Domain linux-dau-alarm.de kaufen. 
Was hat denn jetzt die Installationsdauer mit der Tastatur/dem FF zu tun?
Zudem dauert die Lubuntu-Installation mit SSD und USB3.0 ca 10 Minuten.
Auf einer 10 GB IDE-Platte und nem Pentium 3 etwas länger.


----------



## Venom89 (9. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das dauert alles sehr lange ich habe keine Zeit,
> deswegen  will ich auch kein Windows 10 u.a ich habe keine Zeit für die Microsoft System Spielereien diese Massen an Updates Berge von mehreren  GBs dauert hier über den un gedrosselten Wlan Anschluss bis zu 6 Stunden das ganze so wie installieren .
> Linux dauert mir auch zulange das Installieren.



Un gedrosselt? 
6 Stunden für ein paar Updates? Da scheint nicht nur der Anschluss aus der Steinzeit zu stammen, sondern auch die Hardware.
In Kombination mit dir, kann das dauern


----------



## shadie (9. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das dauert alles sehr lange ich habe keine Zeit,
> deswegen  will ich auch kein Windows 10 u.a ich habe keine Zeit für die Microsoft System Spielereien diese Massen an Updates Berge von mehreren  GBs dauert hier über den un gedrosselten Wlan Anschluss bis zu 6 Stunden das ganze so wie installieren .
> Linux dauert mir auch zulange das Installieren.



Dann mach den PC besser ganz aus, dauert eh einfach alles viel zu lange und du hast ja keine Zeit.

Ich bekomme von den Windowsupdates gar nix mehr mit so geräuschlos rauschen ie durch.


----------



## Zeiss (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ich frage mich echt, ob die beiden Kollegen uns nicht einfach nur verarschen. Sorry, aber so dumm und unfähig und unwillig kann doch kein Mensch sein!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ja, das denke ich schon lange. Es könnte sogar eine und dieselbe Person sein. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Mensch mit der Intelligenz unter der niedrigsten Normgrenze auf solchen Seiten wie PCGH landet, ist zu gering.


----------



## shadie (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Mal eine Frage von mir in die Runde.

Ich habe als Proton frisch raus kam damals einen Versuch gewagt und war etwas "ernüchtert".
Bin daher beim Gaming PC wieder bei Windows.

Wie sieht es mittlerweile aus?
Läuft das über Steam jetzt rund?

Und wie bekomme ich Spiele von Origin - Uplay - GOG zum Laufen?

Würde es am Wochenende mit einem Dualboot System mal gerne wieder angehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Spiele mit Denuvo werden sehr wahrscheinlich nicht laufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Ich habe als Proton frisch raus kam damals einen Versuch gewagt und war etwas "ernüchtert".
> Bin daher beim Gaming PC wieder bei Windows.
> 
> Wie sieht es mittlerweile aus?
> Läuft das über Steam jetzt rund?


Für die meisten, aber nicht alle Spiele, sieht es gut aus. 
Eine gute Übersicht findest du hier:
https://www.protondb.com/


shadie schrieb:


> Und wie bekomme ich Spiele von Origin - Uplay - GOG zum Laufen?



Das ist leider ein echtes Problem. Diese sind mWn derzeit noch nicht spielbar.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Die GOG Spiele kriegt man über "Steamfremdes Spiel hinzufügen" zum Laufen, aber die von Origin - Uplay eher nicht.


----------



## nuhll (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Linus Tech Tips hat vor ein paar Tagen ein Video zum Thema Linux Gaming gemacht, kann ich nur empfehlen. Da  scheint sich gerade echr was zu tun.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



nuhll schrieb:


> Linus Tech Tips hat vor ein paar Tagen ein Video zum Thema Linux Gaming gemacht, kann ich nur empfehlen. Da  scheint sich gerade echr was zu tun.



Steam Proton war diesbezüglich ein echter Game-Changer.  Auf einen Schlag sind etwa ~60% aller Spiele, die man auf Steam kaufen oder extern einbinden kann, problemlos unter Linux spielbar.


----------



## Aegon (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Spiele mit Denuvo werden sehr wahrscheinlich nicht laufen.


Woran würde man das festmachen?
Monster Hunter World z. B. scheint den Reports auf https://www.protondb.com/app/582010 nach grundsätzlich bei einigen zu laufen, wenn auch mit Problemen.
Die dort z. T. beschriebenen CTDs beim Start (die ich auch habe) kommen meines Wissens nach eher von DXVK-/Vulkan-Treiberproblemen.
Wenn da Denuvo grundsätzlich im Weg wäre, würde es ja wahrscheinlich bei keinem laufen.


----------



## Körschgen (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage von mir in die Runde.
> 
> Ich habe als Proton frisch raus kam damals einen Versuch gewagt und war etwas "ernüchtert".
> Bin daher beim Gaming PC wieder bei Windows.
> ...




Obwohl ubuntu die "standard Steam Distro" ist, was Gaming angeht, würde ich heute immer zu Manjaro raten, eventuell noch Pop!OS.

Mit Manjaro ist es aber wirklich am einfachsten und aktuellsten.

Ich bin nach wie vor gnome User aber für den Windows Wechsler würde ich KDE empfehlen!!!

Manjaro - Try it now

Manjaro - KDE - Stable

Da ist in relativ kurzer Zeit alles eingerichtet!

Ich könnte auch im eigenen Teamspeak mal beim Umsteigen helfen - was games angeht zocke ich aber auch hauptsächlich native linux Games und erst seit einem Jahr wieder mehr Wine/Proton/DXVK Windows Games.


----------



## Aegon (12. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Von Manjaro KDE bin ich auch sehr angetan.
Bereits in den Standardeinstellungen ist es ganz schick, und wenn man will, kann man die Oberfläche auch bis zum geht-nicht-mehr anpassen 

Apropos KDE: weiß jemand von euch, wie man den schwarzen Fensterrand links, rechts und unten bei Breeze weg bekommt? Ich weiß, dass ich die Einstellung schon mal gesehen hab, finde sie aber ums Verrecken nicht mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (16. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Ok dann kommt Linux für den Gaming PC aktuell noch nicht in Frage für mich.

Die Entwicklung, dass mehr und mehr Spiele lauffähig gemacht werden ist löblich und erfreulich.
Aber ein Kumpel von mir zockt auf Linux und er war am Wochenende der einzige der nicht mit uns Apex spielen konnte.
Und nur weil der Anticheat mit Linux nicht funzt.

Auf sämtlichen Clients nutze ich bereits Linux, HTPC, Laptop, Server, aber für den Gamer kommts mir aktuell leider noch nicht in die Tüte.

Auf HTPC + Laptop läuft bei mir Manjaro mit KDE, sieht super aus!
Auf dem Sevrer unraid.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Kannst doch Linux parallel zu Windows nutzen z.b. auf einer 2. HDD und nur auf der 2. HDD den Boomanger installieren , weil man den bei LW C:  nicht mehr raus bekommt , 
(bevor man damit anfängt immer eine Windows System Sicherung machen falls es doch aus versehen passiert Bootmanger auf LW C:, der Linux Bootmager nistet sich nicht in die Boot.ini ein sondern wo anderes was man nciht mehr weg bekommt  ) ,

 im PC Bios kann einstellen von welchen LW der PC booten soll oder man nach das manuell über eine der F -Tasten mit Wahlwahl.

USB Stick ist nicht  so ganz zu Empfehlen das  wird zu langsam .

Auf einem Älteren PC habe ich Vista runter geschmissen weil es keine Updates und keine aktuellen Browser mehr gibt da läuft zu meiner Zufriedenheit Lubuntu 64.


----------



## Teacup (16. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Ja genau nun stellt dir mal vor bei einem anderem Auto wäre Gas Pedal  mit Bremse vertauscht was das für ein Chaos geben würde .
> Mit @@  GR Alt  geht @@ aber nicht die Roll Screen/Lock Taste nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich auf der Tastatur die Internet Taste drücke geht statt Browser  das Terminal Fenster  auf .



Auf allen meinen Linux-Systemen gehen die Tasten.
Du kannst die Funktion auch auf diversen Keybaord-Testseiten im Internet testen. 
Tendenziell würde ich eher darauf tippen, dass unter Linux der Treiber für den Hub fehlt. Ohne Treiber nur durch die Kraft des Wollens wird der Hub nicht wissen, welche Taste Du drückst.



shadie schrieb:


> Ok dann kommt Linux für den Gaming PC aktuell noch nicht in Frage für mich.
> 
> Die Entwicklung, dass mehr und mehr Spiele lauffähig gemacht werden ist löblich und erfreulich.
> Aber ein Kumpel von mir zockt auf Linux und er war am Wochenende der einzige der nicht mit uns Apex spielen konnte.
> ...



Das ist ehrlich gesagt sowieso die falsche Herangehensweise.
Die ganzen Spiele sind in erster Linie keine Linux- sondern Windowsprogramme. Wenn man sich entschließt Linux zu nutzen dann sollte das in dem Bewusstsein geschehen, dass nur native Linux-Programme laufen. Sollten Spiele durch Wine, Proton, whatever dann doch funktionieren ist das ein Bonus aber eben nicht die Basis dafür jetzt auf Linux zu wechseln.


----------



## guss (16. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Warum gibt es dann bei Ubuntu  ganze 7 deutsche Layouts (die mit "Mac" nicht mitgezählt)? Simpel ist für mich was anders.
> (...)
> Welches Layout ich für meinen Schweizer Netbook wählen musste, habe ich nie heraus gefunden. (...)



Das ist doch das gleiche wie in Windows auch? Es gibt viele Sprachen x Mal aber in der Regel jedes Land nur einmal. Deutsch-Deutsch ist halt Deutschland und Deutsch-Schweiz ist Schweiz? Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme und ich nutze immer Rechner aus beiden Ländern. Zuletzt noch mit einem alten Think Pad T420 getestet. Das hat Schweizer Tastatur Layout und wurde von Ubuntu problemlos erkannt. Da funktionierte jede Taste. Mittlerweile ist wieder Windows drauf, weil ich es meinem Vater in Deutschland geschenkt habe. Die Auswahl der Tastaturen ist in Ubuntu 18.04 und Windows 10 nahezu identisch. Da kann das OS ja nix für, dass jedes Land ein anderes Layout hat.


----------



## shadie (16. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



Teacup schrieb:


> Das ist ehrlich gesagt sowieso die falsche Herangehensweise.
> Die ganzen Spiele sind in erster Linie keine Linux- sondern Windowsprogramme. Wenn man sich entschließt Linux zu nutzen dann sollte das in dem Bewusstsein geschehen, dass nur native Linux-Programme laufen. Sollten Spiele durch Wine, Proton, whatever dann doch funktionieren ist das ein Bonus aber eben nicht die Basis dafür jetzt auf Linux zu wechseln.



Aha, man muss ja auch nicht komplett auf Linux wechseln.
Ich zum Beispiel habe meine schwächeren Clients Laptop + HTPC auf Linux geswitcht weil die damit besser zurecht kommen als mit Windows.
Dort laufen auch nur "Linuxprogramme" und mit dem Lappi arbeite ich weitaus lieber als mit dem Gamer PC eben wegen Linux.

Der Server rennt auch mit Linux, das dabei super stabil ohne reboots.

Aber am Gaming PC ist Gaming eben mal der Workflow und daher rührte meine Frage.
Ob es für Gaming mittlerweile nutzbar ist und das ist es eben aktuell noch nicht.
Dass das nicht an Linux selber liegt, sondern alle für Windows entwickeln (bzw. eben die AAA Titel), 
Ist mir klar.
Es wird dran gearbeitet die Games lauffähig zu machen, das ist gut.
Wenn man mal bei 70% angekommen sind, würde ich den schwenk auch machen.

Solange ich aber von Gamingsessions ausgeschlossen bin......mache ich das aktuell beim Gaming Knecht noch nicht.


----------



## Teacup (16. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Aha, man muss ja auch nicht komplett auf Linux wechseln.
> Ich zum Beispiel habe meine schwächeren Clients Laptop + HTPC auf Linux geswitcht weil die damit besser zurecht kommen als mit Windows.
> Dort laufen auch nur "Linuxprogramme" und mit dem Lappi arbeite ich weitaus lieber als mit dem Gamer PC eben wegen Linux.
> 
> Der Server rennt auch mit Linux, das dabei super stabil ohne reboots.



Ja verstehe ich schon. Ich bezog mich auf den Fall, dass man eben komplett wechseln möchte.



> Aber am Gaming PC ist Gaming eben mal der Workflow und daher rührte meine Frage.
> Ob es für Gaming mittlerweile nutzbar ist und das ist es eben aktuell noch nicht.
> Dass das nicht an Linux selber liegt, sondern alle für Windows entwickeln (bzw. eben die AAA Titel),
> Ist mir klar.
> ...



Das ist das Problem. 
Die Chance gerade bei aktuellen Spielen nicht von Problemen betroffen zu sein ist sehr gering und wird auch gering bleiben (ob sich durch google da was ändern wird, lässt sich schlecht mutmaßen). Daher sollte man sich auch bei XY% unterstützter Spiele nicht darauf verlassen, wenn man unkompliziert immer mitspielen möchte. Insgesamt ist man sicher bei über 70%, allerdings interessieren sich 90% der Spieler für 80% der 70% nicht, dann liegen 90% der interessanten Spiele in den 30% und das sorgt für 100% Frust .

Daher: Nicht Linux nehmen und dann damit rechnen, dass man problemlos alles zocken kann. Eher Linux wählen und dann aus den lauffähigen Titeln aussuchen, was man spielen möchte - oder eben bei Windows bleiben zum Spielen.


----------



## colormix (17. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Eigentlich ist so eine Lösung gut Windows lassen und dazu Linux , warum soll man ganz umsteigen  man kann doch beides nutzen .
Linux ist wohl sicherer für Online Sachen  als Windows 
 daher ..


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



> Linux ist wohl sicherer für Online Sachen  als Windows


Es ist nicht wohl sicherer sondern es ist sichererer, weil alle Angriffe auf das Windows-System nicht funktionieren.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Es haben ja einige hier im Forum einen Windows 10 Blau Screen nach dem letzten Update , es ist daher keine schlechte Lösung noch parallel Linux zu nutzen,
mit Linux hatte ich übrigens noch keine  Abstütze auch nach Updates keine , das ist irgendwie besser  mit dem System Updates .
In Zukunft werde ich hier wohl überall Linux als Haupt OS verwenden und das Windows nur noch zum spielen ,  das mit den System Updates ist bei Linux sehr angenehm  nicht so eine Qual wie  bei Windows 10


----------



## shadie (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.

Wollte gestern mal auf meinem Laptop von Ubuntu zu Manjaro wechseln.

USB Stick mit Win32Diskimager vorbereitet

davon gebootet

Die Manjaro installation auf die eingebaute SSD durchgeführt (dabei Festplatte löschen ausgewählt). ne swap Partition erstellen lassen.
Alles lief reibungslos durch.

Runtergefahren.

USB Stick entfernt

Angemacht

Findet kein OS, nicht mal ne Grub Fehlermeldung.

Muss ich bei der Installation noch was beachten?

Der Laptop ist alt und hat noch ein normales BIOS.

Ich habe vorher auch mal mit Gparted die SSD gelöscht und mit ner GPT Tabelle beschrieben statt MBR, geht auch nicht.

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
> 
> Wollte gestern mal auf meinem Laptop von Ubuntu zu Manjaro wechseln.
> 
> ...



GPT und BIOS funktionieren nicht. Wurde denn der Bootloader auch auf deiner SSD installiert?


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Du brauchst da  MBR, wenn du nur ein BIOS hast.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Man muss im Bios nichts umstellen wenn nur 1 x ein OS in dem Fall Linux auf dem Notebook ist, 
 eingestellt lassen dass das   1. Boot LW die HDD/SSD ist
  als 1. LW, USB Booten als 1. LW  wieder deaktivieren wenn man das an hatte .

Wo zu braucht man  eine  swap Partition , wenn man ausreichend Ram Speicher hat ?
Aber was man machten sollte die HDD schön aufteilen 
das man ein LW hat für Datensicherung .


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

SWAP wird auch für den Ruhezustand (Hibernate) verwendet. Deshalb kann der nur verwendet werden, wenn der komplette Arbeitsspeicher noch neben dem ausgelagerten Teil Platz im SWAP findet.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Bei mir wurde kein SWAP Eingerichtet  , tacha ?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Du kannst eine Swap-Datei anlegen wo du willst, mit beliebiger Größe, und diese im Betrieb einbinden. ,

Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



colormix schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde kein SWAP Eingerichtet  , tacha ?



Du musst bei der Partitionierung vor der Installation folgende Partitionen einrichten
System, Benutzen als: ext4, Einhängepunkt: /
(Optional) Home, Benutzen als: ext4, Einhängepunkt /home
Swap, Benutzen als: SWAP


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Das geht sicherlich auch nachträglich noch ich brauche kein SWAP ,
 .


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Linux Swap != Windows Swap.....


----------



## shadie (29. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du brauchst da  MBR, wenn du nur ein BIOS hast.



Ging bei mir leider dennoch nicht auf meinem HP Elitebook 8460p.

Manjaro installiert, vorher HDD mit Gparted sogar komplett gelöscht.
Manjaro mit MBR installiert.
Runtergefahren.
Stick raus
PC an, kein OS gefunden.

Kubuntu installiert, daneben Manjaro, geht.

Bin jetzt bei Kubuntu geblieben da ich nur ne 120GB SSD im Lappi habe.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Kann es sein, das du einfach vergessen hast den Grub zu installieren?


----------



## shadie (30. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das du einfach vergessen hast den Grub zu installieren?



Woher soll ich das riechen wenn man darauf nirgendwo hingewiesen wird im Installationsprozess ? 

Klar kann das sein aber bei allen Distros die ich bisher hatte hat das das Installationsprogramm für mich getan.

Wenn du mir also sagst wie ich das mache, würde ich gerne von Kubuntu wieder zu Manjaro switchen


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*

Normalerweise kann man den einfach reparieren. Dann werden alle installieren Systeme beim Start angezeigt. 
Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Eventuell reicht schon "sudo update-grub" im Kubutu aus.


----------



## Körschgen (30. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Klar kann das sein aber bei allen Distros die ich bisher hatte hat das das Installationsprogramm für mich getan.




Das sollte in diesem Fall auch genauso sein.

Restore the GRUB Bootloader - Manjaro Linux


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (30. April 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Ging bei mir leider dennoch nicht auf meinem HP Elitebook 8460p.
> 
> Manjaro installiert, vorher HDD mit Gparted sogar komplett gelöscht.
> Manjaro mit MBR installiert.
> ...



Bei Manjaro muss man mit Rufus im DD Modus einen Stick erstellen. Das Problem hatte ich auch und musste in diversen Foren suchen.


----------



## shadie (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: "Modernes "Linux fürs umsteigen?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Bei Manjaro muss man mit Rufus im DD Modus einen Stick erstellen. Das Problem hatte ich auch und musste in diversen Foren suchen.



Danke dafür, probiere ich heute Abend aus.


----------

